# Give me Your Scores



## VA Vince

*Las*

My goal is a 645. The past 2 years I have really choked up there. Not sure why last year I shot so bad, but the first year was my first full year of shooting and I was nervous as it gets. We will see, thats my goal.


----------



## Firstmaxx

VA Vince said:


> My goal is a 645. The past 2 years I have really choked up there. Not sure why last year I shot so bad, but the first year was my first full year of shooting and I was nervous as it gets. We will see, thats my goal.


That would be a good one. Last year 640 was the score you would have needed to get to Sunday.


----------



## VA Vince

Firstmaxx said:


> That would be a good one. Last year 640 was the score you would have needed to get to Sunday.


I was off that by a mile. It will be tougher this year with the 2712's being shot. For some reason I choke there, its not nerves anymore, but I am a better shooter than the previous years too. Hopefully everyone achieves there goal.


----------



## Firstmaxx

VA Vince said:


> I was off that by a mile. It will be tougher this year with the 2712's being shot. For some reason I choke there, its not nerves anymore, but I am a better shooter than the previous years too. Hopefully everyone achieves there goal.


Your right about the 2712's. There will be a lot of guys shooting them this year. I had not thought about it. Good Point.


----------



## Prag Jr

If I don't throw up when I toe the line...I AM A WINNER! :teeth:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> If I don't throw up when I toe the line...I AM A WINNER! :teeth:


That ant no fricking Score JR.:mg: Show you dad what he has to shoot to stay with you.


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> That ant no fricking Score JR.:mg: Show you dad what he has to shoot to stay with you.


Clean shoes....SCORE!


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Clean shoes....SCORE!


I guess I should have said Woman UP also.:mg:


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> I guess I should have said Woman UP also.:mg:


Gonna be a COS Tuesday? Prag and I will be there. We will have to see how good I can do then.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Gonna be a COS Tuesday? Prag and I will be there. We will have to see how good I can do then.


Yes I Will. What about tomorrow's Shoot.


----------



## Prag Jr

Nah, Sundays around here are pretty rapped up. Maybe we can make the next one. We would love to be there but family time is better.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Nah, Sundays around here are pretty rapped up. Maybe we can make the next one. We would love to be there but family time is better.


I with you on that one. I sitting here in my garage shooting at 10 Yd. Working on my release. 120 arrows so far.:mg:


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> I with you on that one. I sitting here in my garage shooting at 10 Yd. Working on my release. 120 arrows so far.:mg:


I may need your help with my release. I don't think I am using it in a way that is most consistent. Maybe between you and Jarlicker we can that straight.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> I may need your help with my release. I don't think I am using it in a way that is most consistent. Maybe between you and Jarlicker we can that straight.


Witch release are you using. Feel free to try any of my bag of tricks releases.
I know Prag tried them all. He returned them all set up for lefty's.:mg:


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> Witch release are you using. Feel free to try any of my bag of tricks releases.
> I know Prag tried them all. He returned them all set up for lefty's.:mg:


Carter 2 shot.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Carter 2 shot.


That's a good one. I used one for 6 months. I guess I tried different ones for over a year before I found the one that was best for me. It might take trying many different types until you get the right one for you. I might add, you have one of the best already.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Your right about the 2712's. There will be a lot of guys shooting them this year. I had not thought about it. Good Point.


I won't be.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Firstmaxx will step and toe the line. I will shoot a 618. I know that will not skeeeeer any of you smackers. So what you got.:teeth: Are brave enough to post your score.


 Who are you gonna borrow those 30+ points from......


----------



## X Hunter

VA Vince said:


> I was off that by a mile. It will be tougher this year with the 2712's being shot. For some reason I choke there, its not nerves anymore, but I am a better shooter than the previous years too. Hopefully everyone achieves there goal.


you might be suprised at how close the scores stay to the same as past years the big dogs will shoot their same ole high scores and the pressure will get to the amatures for most and still shoot about the same IMO..


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> you might be suprised at how close the scores stay to the same as past years the big dogs will shoot their same ole high scores and the pressure will get to the amatures for most and still shoot about the same IMO..


I am thinking the same thing.....


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> I am thinking the same thing.....


Yep give most a broom stick or a toothpick and scores wont vary more than 2 or 3 points either way on the LAS system cause you either hit th emidle or miss it


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Yep give most a broom stick or a toothpick and scores wont vary more than 2 or 3 points either way on the LAS system cause you either hit th emidle or miss it


Depends on who is doing the scoring :wink:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Depends on who is doing the scoring :wink:


Well ONE has already said he wont be there so that statement is accurate


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Well ONE has already said he wont be there so that statement is accurate


Oh no....he isn't one of the _funny _scorers...:zip:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh no....he isn't one of the _funny _scorers...:zip:


Well I dont care who it is long as they aint on my bale.... cause i got no PROblems calling the judge in on a tough situation....


----------



## blondstar

I'm with JR, showing up is good for me, :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, this thread has kinda wandered from FirstMaxx's original question, so I'll post what my goal is for the LAS Classic:

*616*

Hey, got to start somewhere. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, this thread has kinda wandered from FirstMaxx's original question, so I'll post what my goal is for the LAS Classic:
> 
> *616*
> 
> Hey, got to start somewhere. :teeth:


Good gracious.....if you roll into LAS....your first big indoor shoot and hang a 616....

I will be impressed.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Good gracious.....if you roll into LAS....your first big indoor shoot and hang a 616....
> 
> I will be impressed.


Right now, I'm shooting around 608 - hope I can pick up a few extra points here and there, but not sure of what the LAS "pressure" will do to me. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Right now, I'm shooting around 608 - hope I can pick up a few extra points here and there, but not sure of what the LAS "pressure" will do to me. :shade:


If you aren't AVERAGING a 618 NOW....I wouldn't think about a 618 there.

My advice to you and anyone else......set a goal to shoot your avg. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> My advice to you and anyone else......set a goal to shoot your avg. :wink:


EXACTLY:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Macaholic said:


> EXACTLY:wink:


and jump up and down if you shoot it......

LAS aint the Barn :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> If you aren't AVERAGING a 618 NOW....I wouldn't think about a 618 there.
> 
> My advice to you and anyone else......set a goal to shoot your avg. :wink:


A goal is a goal - something to "shoot" for. Besides, I've got a lot of practice time between now and then to "up" my average. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> EXACTLY:wink:


Who pulled your string?


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> A goal is a goal - something to "shoot" for. Besides, I've got a lot of practice time between now and then to "up" my average. :shade:


True a goal is a goal.....BUT there is a difference between a "GOAL" and realistic shooting in a big time shoot.

Your gaol maybe to get 5 hits in the World Series but if you are a platoon player with 5 home runs on the season.....setting a goal of 5 home runs in the World Series isn't realistic.

and there isn't a lot of time between now and then.....22 days isn't a lot of time to get good.

If you double your PB it still won't be a 618.....I would say breaking 600 is good. Just make the best shot you can one arrow at a time.....


----------



## itchyfinger

Brown Hornet said:


> True a goal is a goal.....BUT there is a difference between a "GOAL" and realistic shooting in a big time shoot.
> 
> Your gaol maybe to get 5 hits in the World Series but if you are a platoon player with 5 home runs on the season.....setting a goal of 5 home runs in the World Series isn't realistic.
> 
> and there isn't a lot of time between now and then.....22 days isn't a lot of time to get good.
> 
> If you double your PB it still won't be a 618.....I would say breaking 600 is good. Just make the best shot you can one arrow at a time.....



My first competitive shoot I dropped a 225 on a five spot face. :embara: It took me just about 6months to get to where I would shoot my normal 290's in the heat of battle. Once I got there then it was about getting some small steps up....like same average higher X count....pick up two....pick up 5....repeated 295, then 295 again....then a few more....then a few more....then next thing I knew I was steadily shooting 295-299 every week. Then the X's followed....my very first round I shot 225 - 20X's....now my PB is 300-56x. Once you start seeing more and more QUALITY X's and finished targets you should be stroking pretty good...That's when you start looking for things to get you those extra couple of points and X's. For some it's an equipment change others it's getting over those few punchy shots during a round....I always say...work on something major until you get it, then build around that skill set with skills you have already become familiar with. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall

:wink: "130" twice.


----------



## Firstmaxx

I been gone for a couple of days. I do not see many scores. What's wrong. Nobody got any brass. What are thoughts Hornet. I have not seen what your going to put up. Glad to see Prag Man Up. Where is MAC or Jarlicker. Ha Ha X Man, What you got.:shade: I might have to post the scores for you guys.:mg:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I'm going for 50 great shots, 6 good shots, 2 Ok shots, and 2 Oh man's.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I been gone for a couple of days. I do not see many scores. What's wrong. Nobody got any brass. What are thoughts Hornet. I have not seen what your going to put up. Glad to see Prag Man Up. Where is MAC or Jarlicker. Ha Ha X Man, What you got.:shade: I might have to post the scores for you guys.:mg:


Because.....I don't think about score. I have my mental game under control....

DO YOU 

Notice that neither X Hutner :wink: posted what they are going to shoot......neither did Kstigall....

I make one shot at a time.....you will know what I am going to shoot around the 19th end :wink:

Just know that it's going to be higher then the score you, Prag, Mac, and a bunch of others.....I will say it will be a LAS PB by a large amount. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I'm going for 50 great shots, 6 good shots, 2 Ok shots, and 2 Oh man's.:teeth:



Now that's about as honest an answer as your gonna get.


----------



## Firstmaxx

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I'm going for 50 great shots, 6 good shots, 2 Ok shots, and 2 Oh man's.:teeth:


Let me see if I can figure this out.
50 great shots=550
6 good shots=63
2 Ok shots=20
2 Oh Man=18

Now I know your score.


----------



## Bees

Firstmaxx said:


> Let me see if I can figure this out.
> 50 great shots=550
> 6 good shots=63
> 2 Ok shots=20
> 2 Oh Man=18
> 
> Now I know your score.


not to far off either I would say. :shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Because.....I don't think about score. I have my mental game under control....
> 
> DO YOU
> 
> Notice that neither X Hutner :wink: posted what they are going to shoot......neither did Kstigall....
> 
> I make one shot at a time.....you will know what I am going to shoot around the 19th end :wink:
> 
> Just know that it's going to be higher then the score you, Prag, Mac, and a bunch of others.....I will say it will be a LAS PB by a large amount. :wink:


Hornet, I see where your going. Your right about your average at home would be good at LAS. After the way I shot yesterday I was ready to give up archery and go back to pitching pennies. It was really bad. Today I caught up with Mac and was trying to sell him my bow. Mac talked me into meeting him and Jarlicker up at the range and shoot a game or 2. He gave me a couple of things to think about. After a hour, things were not looking good. So I changed my grip. Out of no were, I started shooting x's and 10's.:mg: All of a sudden I'am holding steady and feeling good again. I ended up shooting my PB game ever. Thank's Mac. Sometimes it takes a friend to set you back thinking straight. The funny thing is Hornet, I was shooting one shot at a time. Not keeping track of the score. With one end to go, all I thought about was holding steady. I finnish with 3 x's. I've never done that before. 

Hornet, all I know, you better shoot really good if you are going to take us all down. You might have chance with me but Jarlicker will might have something for you.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Who are you gonna borrow those 30+ points from......


I thought I might borrow a couple form you.


----------



## X Hunter

Firstmaxx said:


> I thought I might borrow a couple form you.


Who is he gonna borrow em from????


----------



## archerpap

Being my first LAS shoot, I hope to shoot good enough to make to Sunday. And BH...I ordered them new strings today and should have them by next week, so I should be good to go til then.


----------



## X Hunter

archerpap said:


> Being my first LAS shoot, I hope to shoot good enough to make to Sunday.


Thats a good goal for anyone.... Hope you gmeet that goal 638-640 is what is usually needed.... So best of luck


----------



## archerpap

If I can manage to handle the nerves up til then, and the wall don't move on me much, I should be able to produce that. PB is a 656 fs and 652 bh. Last Friday I shot a 655 then Saturday my bow went out of time. Haven't messed with it much since, but after these new strings get here I hope it still shoots X's.


----------



## X Hunter

archerpap said:


> If I can manage to handle the nerves up til then, and the wall don't move on me much, I should be able to produce that. PB is a 656 fs and 652 bh. Last Friday I shot a 655 then Saturday my bow went out of time. Haven't messed with it much since, but after these new strings get here I hope it still shoots X's.


If thats your average then the cut will not be an issue for you.... Thats some smokin scores!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Let me see if I can figure this out.
> 50 great shots=550
> 6 good shots=63
> 2 Ok shots=20
> 2 Oh Man=18
> 
> Now I know your score.


Why are you giving him only 10 points for his great shots....a great shot is an 11 at LAS :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, I see where your going. Your right about your average at home would be good at LAS. After the way I shot yesterday I was ready to give up archery and go back to pitching pennies. It was really bad. Today I caught up with Mac and was trying to sell him my bow. Mac talked me into meeting him and Jarlicker up at the range and shoot a game or 2. He gave me a couple of things to think about. After a hour, things were not looking good. So I changed my grip. Out of no were, I started shooting x's and 10's.:mg: All of a sudden I'am holding steady and feeling good again. I ended up shooting my PB game ever. Thank's Mac. Sometimes it takes a friend to set you back thinking straight. The funny thing is Hornet, I was shooting one shot at a time. Not keeping track of the score. With one end to go, all I thought about was holding steady. I finnish with 3 x's. I've never done that before.
> 
> Hornet, all I know, you better shoot really good if you are going to take us all down. You might have chance with me but Jarlicker will might have something for you.:mg:



I am not thinking about Joe...actually I am not thinking about any of you  Never do.....plus Joe knows how I feel about indoors.

You know my # if you need a boost....But your time is running out....after the first of the year....I don't talk to carowhiners until I get to LAS


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I thought I might borrow a couple form you.


I don't loan out nocks.... I am sure not gonna let you borrow points.....that goes double for non VA shooters.....


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not thinking about Joe...actually I am not thinking about any of you  Never do.....plus Joe knows how I feel about indoors.
> 
> You know my # if you need a boost....But your time is running out....after the first of the year....I don't talk to carowhiners until I get to LAS


Gee Hornet, I thought you thought all the time. We are going to miss hearing you and your thoughts after the 1st.:mg: See you at LAS.


----------



## Firstmaxx

X Hunter said:


> Who is he gonna borrow em from????


You. You will have way more than you need. Help a brother out.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't loan out nocks.... I am sure not gonna let you borrow points.....that goes double for non VA shooters.....


Hornet, with all the help you hand out here on AT, why not a little help here. I'm sure you will have a extra point or 2 to share.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Why are you giving him only 10 points for his great shots....a great shot is an 11 at LAS :wink:


Hornet, I do not know what to do with you.

50 great shots = 11 50x11=550 

Maybe I will give you a calculator for Christmas.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Gee Hornet, I thought you thought all the time. We are going to miss hearing you and your thoughts after the 1st.:mg: See you at LAS.


Thinking and thinking about someone....or better yet thinking about what others are shooting score wise is some thing I don't do.

You think Dave Cousins worries about what Reo's score is:wink:

and there you go talking about excuses again.....those don't come out of my mouth.....do I have to pin it to a hat for you.:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, I do not know what to do with you.
> 
> 50 great shots = 11 50x11=550
> 
> Maybe I will give you a calculator for Christmas.


:chortle: No I need to not get on my Black Berry at 1:30 AM after :darkbeer:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Firstmaxx said:


> Let me see if I can figure this out.
> 50 great shots=550
> 6 good shots=63
> 2 Ok shots=20
> 2 Oh Man=18
> 
> Now I know your score.


:wink:That's how I look at it. I can't really control my score, just my shots. 551 is a bit under average but I plan for the worst and hope for the best at LAS.:shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Thinking and thinking about someone....or better yet thinking about what others are shooting score wise is some thing I don't do.
> 
> You think Dave Cousins worries about what Reo's score is:wink:
> 
> and there you go talking about excuses again.....those don't come out of my mouth.....do I have to pin it to a hat for you.:embara:


Now Now Hornet, I have not brought up anything about excuses. I know it's a sore subject for you.:mg: Just shoot one arrow at a time.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: No I need to not get on my Black Berry at 1:30 AM after :darkbeer:


That's scary Hornet. You Drinking and Posting at the same time.:teeth:


----------



## VA Vince

Everyone just needs to bring it! I know I am gonna shoot the best I have up there this year. Like I said before, I have a goal and I dont care who knows it. That is what I am after, and if I fall a few short of that I will still be happy. Cheers folks! :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx

VA Vince said:


> Everyone just needs to bring it! I know I am gonna shoot the best I have up there this year. Like I said before, I have a goal and I dont care who knows it. That is what I am after, and if I fall a few short of that I will still be happy. Cheers folks! :darkbeer:


Your the man VA VINCE. It good to see someone feel good about their game and will be happy either way. I started this post just to have a little fun. I sure plan to have a good time no matter how I shoot. I hope everyone shoots their best.


----------



## VA Vince

Firstmaxx said:


> Your the man VA VINCE. It good to see someone feel good about their game and will be happy either way. I started this post just to have a little fun. I sure plan to have a good time no matter how I shoot. I hope everyone shoots their best.


Well i know of 2 people that will for sure.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

In keeping with the Lucky CD shoot, I'm proposing a new competition to be held late at night as LAS. This will be primarily a spectator sport with only 2 competitors (Brown Hornet & FirstMaxx).

Plastic will be spread on the range floor. Each "shooter" will be required to stand behind the line. Whoever can pee the farthest will be the winner. A "shooter" that dribbles on the line will automatically be disqualified for improper equipment. Looser has to clean up the plastic.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> In keeping with the Lucky CD shoot, I'm proposing a new competition to be held late at night as LAS. This will be primarily a spectator sport with only 2 competitors (Brown Hornet & FirstMaxx).
> 
> Plastic will be spread on the range floor. Each "shooter" will be required to stand behind the line. Whoever can pee the farthest will be the winner. A "shooter" that dribbles on the line will automatically be disqualified for improper equipment. Looser has to clean up the plastic.


Prag, that is just so wrong.:mg: You just ant right. I don't know what we are going to do with you. 

Why did you leave COS so early last night. Not want to go to the pine in front of the little ones.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, that is just so wrong.:mg: You just ant right. I don't know what we are going to do with you.
> 
> Why did you leave COS so early last night. Not want to go to the pine in front of the little ones.


We had to do a little work on Jr's bow, so she, Dave, & I left early to go to his shop. I really enjoyed last night - hope the little ones can come again sometime and we can have another "team" competition. 

BTW: Mac said that he was sure COS was going to be closed next week. If that is true, let's all meet at Shooter's Indoor in Rocky Mount. No reason the "Raleigh crowd" can't crash their league night. :shade:


----------



## Kstigall

pragmatic_lee said:


> In keeping with the Lucky CD shoot, I'm proposing a new competition to be held late at night as LAS. This will be primarily a spectator sport with only 2 competitors (Brown Hornet & FirstMaxx).
> 
> Plastic will be spread on the range floor. Each "shooter" will be required to stand behind the line. Whoever can pee the farthest will be the winner. A "shooter" that dribbles on the line will automatically be disqualified for improper equipment. Looser has to clean up the plastic.


My money is on the B'Ho........... :mg: I hear he's one helluva man! Besides he's quite a bit FirstMaxx's junior.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> In keeping with the Lucky CD shoot, I'm proposing a new competition to be held late at night as LAS. This will be primarily a spectator sport with only 2 competitors (Brown Hornet & FirstMaxx).
> 
> Plastic will be spread on the range floor. Each "shooter" will be required to stand behind the line. Whoever can pee the farthest will be the winner. A "shooter" that dribbles on the line will automatically be disqualified for improper equipment. Looser has to clean up the plastic.


Ok you may get banned from this section for even thinking and posting something that Short Bus-ish:embara:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> We had to do a little work on Jr's bow, so she, Dave, & I left early to go to his shop. I really enjoyed last night - hope the little ones can come again sometime and we can have another "team" competition.
> 
> BTW: Mac said that he was sure COS was going to be closed next week. If that is true, let's all meet at Shooter's Indoor in Rocky Mount. No reason the "Raleigh crowd" can't crash their league night. :shade:


I'm in to crashing Shooter's Indoor. I just a well set you down in Rocky Mt as Raleigh.:mg: Just kidding Prag. Tell Prag Jr I will bring my clicker.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok you may get banned from this section for even thinking and posting something that Short Bus-ish:embara:


Kick him to the curb Hornet. He is a bad man.:mg: I say ban him NOW!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Kick him to the curb Hornet. He is a bad man.:mg: I say ban him NOW!!!!!


All those in favor......


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> My money is on the B'Ho........... :mg: I hear he's one helluva man! Besides he's quite a bit FirstMaxx's junior.


There is no such thing as a Firstmaxx JR. Kstigall. If you want loose your money just bring it to LAS and I will be glad to take it from you.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> There is no such thing as a Firstmaxx JR. Kstigall. If you want loose your money just bring it to LAS and I will be glad to take it from you.


:embara:

"he's quite a bit FirstMaxx's junior".....man you guys from Carowhina are slow....that means I am YOUNGER then you. :doh:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Hornet, I have a couple of years on you. You should be nice to you elders. With my bad eyes, you should surly share some points at LAS.


----------



## Brown Hornet

A couple my butt.....you could have had me your senior year in highschool :chortle:

I need all my points.....I am going for the most improved award @ LAS this year


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> A couple my butt.....you could have had me your senior year in highschool :chortle:
> 
> I need all my points.....I am going for the most improved award @ LAS this year


You really know how to hit below the belt Hornet.:mg: I believe I can compete with you on most Improved. After my bad showing last year, I want have to shoot all that good to win this contest.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> You really know how to hit below the belt Hornet.:mg: I believe I can compete with you on most Improved. After my bad showing last year, I want have to shoot all that good to win this contest.


Well you have to beat me up there to get it....if your score is lower at all you won't get it :embara:


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm in to crashing Shooter's Indoor. I just a well set you down in Rocky Mt as Raleigh.:mg: Just kidding Prag. Tell Prag Jr I will bring my clicker.


If I was going I would bring my "sign language"!

BTW Prag. Pook is on call next week, so I guess I will be at home with the kid. I might see if I can work something out for backup with Mimi but I doubt it.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> If I was going I would bring my "sign language"!
> 
> BTW Prag. Pook is on call next week, so I guess I will be at home with the kid. I might see if I can work something out for backup with Mimi but I doubt it.


You must have learned you sign Language from your PaPa Prag.:teeth: Let me know if you are going and I will bring my clicker just for you.


----------



## Firstmaxx

OK Jarlicker, what you going to score. Step up and Post. This is not a place for wimps. Man Post Only.:teeth:


----------



## Kstigall

Firstmaxx said:


> There is no such thing as a Firstmaxx JR. Kstigall. If you want loose your money just bring it to LAS and I will be glad to take it from you.


I guess I can scrape a few $'s together for charity............... I'm not shooting worth a damn so I'll just throw my money in the hat. Will you match it? Who's going to hold the hat?

BTW - You have to spot me a few points.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> I guess I can scrape a few $'s together for charity............... I'm not shooting worth a damn so I'll just throw my money in the hat. Will you match it? Who's going to hold the hat?
> 
> BTW - You have to spot me a few points.


You better bring a BIG HAT. I got plenty extra chrispy's to through In. I'll trust you with the hat.:teeth: We just watch out for Jarlicker or Mac. They like my $. 

As far as spotting points, I need to keep all the points I can get. I'm not setting the world on fire yet. 

You better watch out for Hornet, He's been talking about bring it too.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Where are all the Scores.:sad: All this smack talk and no one is man enough to Post. Bunch of Chumps, Wimps, WingNuts, Punks. (Man-UP or Shut-up)


----------



## jarlicker

O/k everyone lets all feel sorry for Kstigall all at once. Ready everyone. 
*NOT*

Man up there and get going. I aint falling for your BS ever again.


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> O/k everyone lets all feel sorry for Kstigall all at once. Ready everyone.
> *NOT*
> 
> Man up there and get going. I aint falling for your BS ever again.




At least now that hunting season is over he will start shooting instead of sitting in a tree.....


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> At least now that hunting season is over he will start shooting instead of sitting in a tree.....


Does that make him a tree hugger Hornet.:teeth:


----------



## jarlicker

Just a true lover of pine


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> Just a true lover of pine


 

The question is who will get it :zip:


----------



## Firstmaxx

jarlicker said:


> Just a true lover of pine


The VA state tree is the PINE.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> The VA state tree is the PINE.:mg:


That's because we make good benches for you Carowhinners to sit on


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> That's because we make good benches for you Carowhinners to sit on


That's a good one Hornet. Although after the way I shot tonight you might be in some trouble.:mg: Even Mac is starting to pull his game together. Jarlicker has on a tough training regiment. He a task Master.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> That's because we make good benches for you Carowhinners to sit on


That's a good one Hornet. Although after the way I shot tonight you might be in some trouble.:mg: Even Mac is starting to pull his game together. Jarlicker has us on a tough training regiment. He a task Master.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> That's a good one Hornet. Although after the way I shot tonight you might be in some trouble.:mg: Even Mac is starting to pull his game together. Jarlicker has us on a tough training regiment. He a task Master.


If I had a dollar for everytime Mac told me I was going to be in trouble.....wait a minute......


I ALREADY DO 

as for you.....I just checked my radar and there is no blip. If you want to save face.....I can PM you my address so you can send me your crispy on the down low. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime Mac told me I was going to be in trouble.....wait a minute......
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DO
> 
> as for you.....I just checked my radar and there is no blip. If you want to save face.....I can PM you my address so you can send me your crispy on the down low. :wink:


As for you.....Don't get too cocky. With all the smack I'm getting, It would suck if you loose. After all Hornet, you are the expert here. I'm just the student in training. Jarlicker has me working hard just to make his team. 

You just keep your address to yourself. I don't do anything of the down low. If I were to loose, (NOT) I would have no trouble handing over a crispy and tipping my hat to you. After all, you are the one and only Brown Hornet.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> As for you.....Don't get too cocky. With all the smack I'm getting, It would suck if you loose. After all Hornet, you are the expert here. I'm just the student in training. Jarlicker has me working hard just to make his team.
> 
> You just keep your address to yourself. I don't do anything of the down low. If I were to loose, (NOT) I would have no trouble handing over a crispy and tipping my hat to you. After all, you are the one and only Brown Hornet.


There you go again....hyping someone up all on your own.

If any of you loose to me you need to retire.....since I will only have shot 20 yds 2-3 times since AUGUST.

Expert in equipment....YES

Expert in helping others get straight....YES

Expert in knowing what is going on.....YES

Expert indoor archer....HELLLLLL NO....never have been...never claimed to be.....


Yes I am Hornet....and Hornet has alread destroyed your mind already....and LAS is still 16 days away. :chortle:

Don't get to cocky....I have been cocky since Dec 9, 1974...I came out that way


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> There you go again....hyping someone up all on your own.
> 
> If any of you loose to me you need to retire.....since I will only have shot 20 yds 2-3 times since AUGUST.
> 
> Expert in equipment....YES
> 
> Expert in helping others get straight....YES
> 
> Expert in knowing what is going on.....YES
> 
> Expert indoor archer....HELLLLLL NO....never have been...never claimed to be.....
> 
> 
> Yes I am Hornet....and Hornet has alread destroyed your mind already....and LAS is still 16 days away. :chortle:
> 
> Don't get to cocky....I have been cocky since Dec 9, 1974...I came out that way


Hornet, I give it to you, yes you are quick to help here on AT. Yes you know what's going on in you mind. We are going to have a good time in 16 Days. I will bring my chrispy and will leave with yours.:mg: Looking forward to seeing you there.:embara:


----------



## Bees

Firstmaxx said:


> That's a good one Hornet. Although after the way I shot tonight you might be in some trouble.:mg: Even Mac is starting to pull his game together. Jarlicker has us on a tough training regiment. He a task Master.



so what kind of Lancaster pratice scores are we talkin about here? :secret:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Bees said:


> so what kind of Lancaster pratice scores are we talkin about here? :secret:


Jarlicker is over there smacking some 300 and 298 scores with some good X counts I might say. His Lancaster scores should be in the 640=645 range, Mac is shooting around 294-295. I shot 293 2 nights in a row. That's good for me. With LAS scoring, I'm around 612-615. Mac's a couple above me at this time. Jarlicker is way above us. These scores won't get me to Sunday.:sad:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Jarlicker is over there smacking some 300 and 298 scores with some good X counts I might say. His Lancaster scores should be in the 640=645 range, Mac is shooting around 294-295. I shot 293 2 nights in a row. That's good for me. With LAS scoring, I'm around 612-615. Mac's a couple above me at this time. Jarlicker is way above us. These scores won't get me to Sunday.:sad:


Jarlicker HAS to make the cut this year.....he can't come up one point short again or he may NEVER shoot indoors again :mg:


But what I see for you is a 600 and a 605 for Mac......and you will be sitting right next to me, Prag, Spec, Pinto, Sticky and a few others on Sun....but Sat night will be fun


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Jarlicker HAS to make the cut this year.....he can't come up one point short again or he may NEVER shoot indoors again :mg:
> 
> 
> But what I see for you is a 600 and a 605 for Mac......and you will be sitting right next to me, Prag, Spec, Pinto, Sticky and a few others on Sun....but Sat night will be fun


Right ON Hornet. It all about Saturday Night anyway.:darkbeer: But I still will try to get one of your crispys brother.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Right ON Hornet. It all about Saturday Night anyway.:darkbeer: But I still will try to get one of your crispys brother.


I'll give you two chances....one on Sat....and an earlier shot on Fri after dinner....you will have an advantage because I will down some coldies but I have to get a round in on that face before Sat.....I can't go in Sat without shooting that face at all.

But either way no crispies will be getting MY Sharpie put to them....


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I'll give you two chances....one on Sat....and an earlier shot on Fri after dinner....you will have an advantage because I will down some coldies.
> 
> But either way no crispies will be getting MY Sharpie put to them....


I will be buying you a cold one. That will help my cause. The next on is on me. HEEEEE HEEEEE . 

I see a big SHARPIE in your hand sooooooonnnnnnn.:mg:


----------



## spotshot

Firstmaxx said:


> Your right about the 2712's. There will be a lot of guys shooting them this year. I had not thought about it. Good Point.


I can see all the hype about the 2712's being shot this year but if you do the math they are only .016" bigger than the 26's used last year,that gives you .008" on each side of the shaft. :dontknow:


----------



## Firstmaxx

spotshot said:


> I can see all the hype about the 2712's being shot this year but if you do the math they are only .016" bigger than the 26's used last year,that gives you .008" on each side of the shaft. :dontknow:


Your right about that. But you will be surprised how many will be shooting them. At the level most of us shoot, it will give us a couple points extra. The good shooters will score well no matter what they shoot. Although most of the top guns will be packing 2712's


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I will be buying you a cold one. That will help my cause. The next on is on me. HEEEEE HEEEEE .
> 
> I see a big SHARPIE in your hand sooooooonnnnnnn.:mg:


You may see a Sharpie in my hand soon....but only if you need to borrow one.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> You may see a Sharpie in my hand soon....but only if you need to borrow one.


The Man holding the SHARPIE is the one sighing the Chrispy.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

If you think buying a brew or two will mess with anything....you may want to call Mac.

My body doesn't start counting beer until after I get to 6. The first 6 are just like the first two ends...they don't count for anything


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> If you think buying a brew or two will mess with anything....you may want to call Mac.
> 
> My body doesn't start counting beer until after I get to 6. The first 6 are just like the first two ends...they don't count for anything


When you lease expect It, I'm going to slip a Archery Mickey in one of your cold one's. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Those take a few days to kick in also.....you better find some buddies for Fri... X hunter and I may make you miss your shooting time


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Those take a few days to kick in also.....you better find some buddies for Fri... X hunter and I may make you miss your shooting time


I will be keeping my eyes on you 2. I wouldn't put nothing pass a Hornet. I ant getting stung. I have already packed my bug spray.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I will be keeping my eyes on you 2. I wouldn't put nothing pass a Hornet. I ant getting stung. I have already packed my bug spray.


I am bug spray proof.....many have tried...all have been stung when I felt the need to sting :wink:

But I found a Sharpie for you Carowhinners.....I have a feeling it going to be perfect since you guys will be doing a lot of signing......


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I am bug spray proof.....many have tried...all have been stung when I felt the need to sting :wink:
> 
> But I found a Sharpie for you Carowhinners.....I have a feeling it going to be perfect since you guys will be doing a lot of signing......


Ever heard of RID-A-HORNET. :mg: I guess by the size of your Sharpie, You have had to signed alot of bucks.  I'm sure there is at lease enough ink for one more. 

ONE LAS CHRISPY ON THE LINE


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Ever heard of RID-A-HORNET. :mg: I guess by the size of your Sharpie, You have had to signed alot of bucks.  I'm sure there is at lease enough ink for one more.
> 
> ONE LAS CHRISPY ON THE LINE


You see the # of post I have.....and the # of people that know me and have shot with me.....

Rid-a- Hornet hasn't worked.....and won't. 

That Sharpie has only been used by me at work and to make lines on cardboard for tuning purposes......

But I will make sure to throw it in the Brownell for you ragidy carowhinners.

and any of you M4L buddies that want some......


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> You see the # of post I have.....and the # of people that know me and have shot with me.....
> 
> Rid-a- Hornet hasn't worked.....and won't.
> 
> That Sharpie has only been used by me at work and to make lines on cardboard for tuning purposes......
> 
> But I will make sure to throw it in the Brownell for you ragidy carowhinners.
> 
> and any of you M4L buddies that want some......


What's wrong Here. Hornet the only VA shooter with the brass to post up.:mg: All I see is a bunch of VA Commonwelcher's MIA. Where are your scores. Where you at X-Man. What You Guys Got. I guess you all are hiding behind Hornets stinger. 

Hornet you must really be the team Captain. You might be the only commonwelcher with enough education to type here.:mg: 

Thats right, I forgot, its (TAKE YOUR SISTER OUT DATE NIGHT) in VA.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> What's wrong Here. Hornet the only VA shooter with the brass to post up.:mg: All I see is a bunch of VA Commonwelcher's MIA. Where are your scores. Where you at X-Man. What You Guys Got. I guess you all are hiding behind Hornets stinger.
> 
> Hornet you must really be the team Captain. You might be the only commonwelcher with enough education to type here.:mg:
> 
> Thats right, I forgot, its (TAKE YOUR SISTER OUT DATE NIGHT) in VA.:teeth:


Do you really need XHunter to post his score.....fine I will do it for him 655+

Want one from VaVince.....640+

Kstigall......he is saying he isn't gonna shoot good.....but I still will say he will bust a 635+


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Do you really need XHunter to post his score.....fine I will do it for him 655+
> 
> Want one from VaVince.....640+
> 
> Kstigall......he is saying he isn't gonna shoot good.....but I still will say he will bust a 635+


Good call Captain, someone had to post. It's about time. What about the rest of you wimp's out there.

x-man, OK 
VaVance Probably 
Kstigall ( He's just trying to sucker us in )
Brown Hornet, ???????????? :mg: 

NEXT


----------



## Brown Hornet

I honestly couldn't tell ya...:noidea:

What...did you ignore the post where I said that I haven't shot a round yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I honestly couldn't tell ya...:noidea:
> 
> What...did you ignore the post where I said that I haven't shot a round yet?


Not that you "were" worried about No_X_Eddie, but just in case, I'll try to offer some relief. We put a crispie on the last 5 ends of a 5 spot round last night. He dropped a point of BOTH of his FIRST 2 shots. His excuse was that he moved his target to a different lane and the lighting was different. :shade:

Add 1 more crispy to the Prag trophy file. :teeth:


----------



## Kstigall

How many of you 'whinans have shot your average at the Classic or Nationals in front everybody and their brother? How about in a strange range with strangers you've never met? How about for real money? 

lain: What will you do with B'Ho, KStig, Va_Vince and X-Hunter putting the goat stare on 'ya for 60 arrows?  Hell, I wouldn't want to shoot in front us! 

Somehow I've been fortunate and shot well above my average at LAS.
I think the Classic can be more distracting than Nationals......... 


Seriously, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. I think anyone that can shoot their average in real competition deserves :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::set1_draught2:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not that you "were" worried about No_X_Eddie, but just in case, I'll try to offer some relief. We put a crispie on the last 5 ends of a 5 spot round last night. He dropped a point of BOTH of his FIRST 2 shots. His excuse was that he moved his target to a different lane and the lighting was different. :shade:
> 
> Add 1 more crispy to the Prag trophy file. :teeth:


Prag, YOU SUCK. Yes you got one of my chrispy's. And I'm glad you felt that it was worth telling the world. Now go back and set on the pine and get used to it. After Lancaster you will see who is the champ.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, YOU SUCK. Yes you got one of my chrispy's. And I'm glad you felt that it was worth telling the world. Now go back and set on the pine and get used to it. After Lancaster you will see who is the champ.:mg:


Actually, I have 2 of your crispies and expecting more.:teeth:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I honestly couldn't tell ya...:noidea:
> 
> What...did you ignore the post where I said that I haven't shot a round yet?


I got you Big Hornet. My game is up and down daily. One day a couple weeks ago I shot a 298 Three spot. My best yet. 2 days later Mac and I are sweating bullets to keep a 290 with one end to go.:mg: Does not make since. Even Prag got a Chrispy off me last night. And Prag Sucks. 

So who knows what will show up at Lancaster. One thing for sure, we will make a good time of it.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> How many of you 'whinans have shot your average at the Classic or Nationals in front everybody and their brother? How about in a strange range with strangers you've never met? How about for real money?
> 
> lain: What will you do with B'Ho, KStig, Va_Vince and X-Hunter putting the goat stare on 'ya for 60 arrows?  Hell, I wouldn't want to shoot in front us!
> 
> Somehow I've been fortunate and shot well above my average at LAS.
> I think the Classic can be more distracting than Nationals.........
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. I think anyone that can shoot their average in real competition deserves :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::set1_draught2:


I'll Second that Kstigail, We will surly have a good time.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I got you Big Hornet. My game is up and down daily. One day a couple weeks ago I shot a 298 Three spot. My best yet. 2 days later Mac and I are sweating bullets to keep a 290 with one end to go.:mg: Does not make since. Even Prag got a Chrispy off me last night. And Prag Sucks.
> 
> So who knows what will show up at Lancaster. One thing for sure, we will make a good time of it.


Honestly I just need string time....working on a few things. But overall things are good. It's just hard to know where I am or what I will shoot. :noidea:

and since I forgot to order Vegas faces when I ordered from LAS :doh: When I do go to the range I will be banging Xs on a 5 spot....but I am back in the low 50s range there...and that was the first trip to the range since Aug a couple weeks ago.

So if I keep doing what I am doing things should look good at LAS


----------



## Firstmaxx

Hornet, after shooting the vegas face, we had to shoot the 5-spot last night and I was surprise the trouble I had seeing the target. I guess its going form color to B&W. I thank I need a different scope for 5 spot. My bad eyes are working against me.:mg: Even Prag got a Chrispy off me. We have shot alot of 3 spot so I feel that I will do well at LAS. I am taking this weekend off. I need a break. Looks like sailing is in my weekend. I'll BE BACK.:shade: You guys have a nice weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually, I have 2 of your crispies and expecting more.:teeth:


Prag, YOU SUCK:shade:


----------



## treeman65

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, YOU SUCK:shade:


and you suck too


----------



## Firstmaxx

treeman65 said:


> and you suck too


What's up Treeman65. YOU SUCK TOO


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, after shooting the vegas face, we had to shoot the 5-spot last night and I was surprise the trouble I had seeing the target. I guess its going form color to B&W. I thank I need a different scope for 5 spot. My bad eyes are working against me.:mg: Even Prag got a Chrispy off me. We have shot alot of 3 spot so I feel that I will do well at LAS. I am taking this weekend off. I need a break. Looks like sailing is in my weekend. I'll BE BACK.:shade: You guys have a nice weekend. :darkbeer:


I don't think that you need a new scope.....the target is Blue. You are color blind 

I don't have a problem going from 5 to 3....it's just a target. To me it's like going from a field to hunter face....or from one 3D target to another. You know where the middle is. Put your dot there and let it eat


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, YOU SUCK:shade:


Since he keeps getting YOUR crispies.....it seems to me that YOU are the one that sucks :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Since he keeps getting YOUR crispies.....it seems to me that YOU are the one that sucks :chortle:


That loud sucking sound you hear coming from NC is my wallet sucking the crispies out of No_X_Eddie's wallet. :teeth:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> That loud sucking sound you hear coming from NC is my wallet sucking the crispies out of No_X_Eddie's wallet. :teeth:


OK OK, I took the weekend off and I get back and all I hear is SUCK,SUCK,SUCK. And You PRAG, You are one to talk about X's. I have not seen alot of X out of you yet LESS THAN Firstmaxx NO-X PRAG.:mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't think that you need a new scope.....the target is Blue. You are color blind
> 
> I don't have a problem going from 5 to 3....it's just a target. To me it's like going from a field to hunter face....or from one 3D target to another. You know where the middle is. Put your dot there and let it eat


Yes Hornet, I must be color blind. Although at 20 yard's, the 5 spot looks black and White to me. I NEED BRIGHT COLORS. 

If I knew where the middle was I might make a much better archer. I need to keep my day job. So what is you excuse for not hitting the middle.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> OK OK, I took the weekend off and I get back and all I hear is SUCK,SUCK,SUCK. And You PRAG, You are one to talk about X's. I have not seen alot of X out of you yet LESS THAN Firstmaxx NO-X PRAG.:mg:


That may be the case....but he is still taking your crispies :doh:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> That may be the case....but he is still taking your crispies :doh:


Prag is like the bum's out on the street Hornet, Begging for bucks. So I tossed him one. Just Welfare for a old Pragman.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag is like the bum's out on the street Hornet, Begging for bucks. So I tossed him one. Just Welfare for a old Pragman.:mg:


:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag is like the bum's out on the street Hornet, Begging for bucks. So I tossed him one. Just Welfare for a old Pragman.:mg:


Ah, and whose idea was it to put a crispy on the last 5 ends - it sure wasn't mine.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, and whose idea was it to put a crispy on the last 5 ends - it sure wasn't mine.


Ha Pragman, You were shooting so well the other night it look to me that you deserved a chrispy.


----------



## Firstmaxx

*Times Running Out*

Ok all you winners out there. Only 10 more days until lancaster. I know yall been shooting every night. Its not to late to turn and run. :mg: We will understand. So who is ready to stand up and toe the line. Anyone at top form yet. What about you commonwelchers. Any of you VA loosers ready. :teeth: 

I just booked the Raleigh Bus to get the NC Barn Rats to LAS. We have one of our guys shooting Fri Night Line. Looks like we will pull in around 3pm. You guys can have the red carpet ready for us.

So lets hear It, you going to Show or Run?


----------



## Firstmaxx

*Hornet New Toy*

OK Hornet, I hear you got a new toys. A little bee told me you got a new stabilizer. What and Why. Will we see it at Lancaster. Show and Tell.


----------



## Kstigall

lain: I'll bet a nickel my 70 yr. father whips half the CaroWhinians! Bring it on, I have an entire roll of little George heads! :shade:


----------



## Spoon13

Kstigall said:


> lain: I'll bet a nickel my 70 yr. father whips half the CaroWhinians! Bring it on, I have an entire roll of little George heads! :shade:


I shot with your Pops at an ASA last year. It was at the team shoot at Augusta or KY, I can't remember. He's a great guy, I enjoyed shooting with him. Pretty solid shot too.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> OK Hornet, I hear you got a new toys. A little bee told me you got a new stabilizer. What and Why. Will we see it at Lancaster. Show and Tell.


I am Hornet....I always have new toys to try. I just don't tell everyone about all of them. 

You need to venture into more then one section on AT...the info isn't hard to find. Why...because I get to play with toys before most. Why am I gonna continue to use it. Because it's that good...

As for trying it....only two Carowhinnans get that privilege....Jarlicker and Mac....the rest of you aren't ready for what I have...or haven't proven you are worthy of me unscrewing it from my bow.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I am Hornet....I always have new toys to try. I just don't tell everyone about all of them.
> 
> You need to venture into more then one section on AT...the info isn't hard to find. Why...because I get to play with toys before most. Why am I gonna continue to use it. Because it's that good...
> 
> As for trying it....only two Carowhinnans get that privilege....Jarlicker and Mac....the rest of you aren't ready for what I have...or haven't proven you are worthy of me unscrewing it from my bow.....


Well, you could be nice to some of us "junior" Carolinians and give us first shot at some of your "old stuff" before disposing of it in the Classifieds. :shade:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> I am Hornet....I always have new toys to try. I just don't tell everyone about all of them.
> 
> You need to venture into more then one section on AT...the info isn't hard to find. Why...because I get to play with toys before most. Why am I gonna continue to use it. Because it's that good...
> 
> As for trying it....only two Carowhinnans get that privilege....Jarlicker and Mac....the rest of you aren't ready for what I have...or haven't proven you are worthy of me unscrewing it from my bow.....


Ahem...??? Who carted your keister to the billy hill???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Ahem...??? Who carted your keister to the billy hill???


And furnished the "home brew". Of course as "close" as you and Mac are, I'm sure he'll share with you.










I may even have to re-think that little gift for BH that I have in the car.


----------



## Kstigall

pragmatic_lee said:


> And furnished the "home brew". Of course as "close" as you and Mac are, I'm sure he'll share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even have to re-think that little gift for BH that I have in the car.


:mg:My eyes.....My eyes........... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey: 



Prag, I thought you might be a decent guy......for a CaroWhinian, but you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such a nauseating picture!! Do you realize there are youths in this forum? What about the elderly? What if one opens this thread and has a heart attack? Any Virginian can handle the "freaky" pic but there may be some CaroWhinians and certainly some Fairylanders that will be scarred for life...................quite frankly I can completely understand!! Good Lord man, have some shame!


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Ahem...??? Who carted your keister to the billy hill???


And when did you decide to go to LAS? :noidea: when I talked to you after Christmas you weren't going.....so how can you try something if you aren't gonna be there? :doh:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> And when did you decide to go to LAS? :noidea: when I talked to you after Christmas you weren't going.....so how can you try something if you aren't gonna be there? :doh:


Well...there is that one little detail...I'm sure I'll being flinging some arrows with you at some point...I sure do wish I could go though...


----------



## psargeant

Kstigall said:


> :mg:My eyes.....My eyes........... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> 
> 
> Prag, I thought you might be a decent guy......for a CaroWhinian, but you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such a nauseating picture!! Do you realize there are youths in this forum? What about the elderly? What if one opens this thread and has a heart attack? Any Virginian can handle the "freaky" pic but there may be some CaroWhinians and certainly some Fairylanders that will be scarred for life...................quite frankly I can completely understand!! Good Lord man, have some shame!


I gotta agree that guy on the left is hideous... Is he in a witness protection plan or something, or did his mom drop him on his head when he was a baby...:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> :mg:My eyes.....My eyes........... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> 
> 
> Prag, I thought you might be a decent guy......for a CaroWhinian, but you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such a nauseating picture!! Do you realize there are youths in this forum? What about the elderly? What if one opens this thread and has a heart attack? Any Virginian can handle the "freaky" pic but there may be some CaroWhinians and certainly some Fairylanders that will be scarred for life...................quite frankly I can completely understand!! Good Lord man, have some shame!


It surely is the making of nightmares. :shade: But, I feel it my duty to keep everyone informed of their "special" relationship. :mg:


----------



## Kstigall

psargeant said:


> I gotta agree that guy on the left is hideous... Is he in a witness protection plan or something, or did his mom drop him on his head when he was a baby...:noidea:


:wink: I don't know, neither one should be out in public..................especially in daylight!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> :wink: I don't know, neither one should be out in public..................especially in daylight!


Not sure if you've seen what Sarge looks like after spending the night on the Hill in Mac's camper.










Of course he was raised a little different than the rest of us.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I am Hornet....I always have new toys to try. I just don't tell everyone about all of them.
> 
> You need to venture into more then one section on AT...the info isn't hard to find. Why...because I get to play with toys before most. Why am I gonna continue to use it. Because it's that good...
> 
> As for trying it....only two Carowhinnans get that privilege....Jarlicker and Mac....the rest of you aren't ready for what I have...or haven't proven you are worthy of me unscrewing it from my bow.....


Hornet, you ant got anything i want. If I wanted to try it I would just take it.:mg: You are just a bug with a little stinger. I'll just step on you.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, you could be nice to some of us "junior" Carolinians and give us first shot at some of your "old stuff" before disposing of it in the Classifieds. :shade:


Prag, there are no JR Carolinians here. We have taken over. We don't back down to no one.  Remember That Prag


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, there are no JR Carolinians here. We have taken over. We don't back down to no one.  Remember That Prag


Well, I was just trying to humble myself a little in the presence of BH. He's been selling some good stuff in the Classifieds that I figured he might give me a break on if he saw me as a "junior". :shade:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> lain: I'll bet a nickel my 70 yr. father whips half the CaroWhinians! Bring it on, I have an entire roll of little George heads! :shade:


Darn Kstigall, Your Pop must be Gooooooood.  Go POPS :yo:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> :mg:My eyes.....My eyes........... ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> 
> 
> Prag, I thought you might be a decent guy......for a CaroWhinian, but you should be ashamed of yourself for posting such a nauseating picture!! Do you realize there are youths in this forum? What about the elderly? What if one opens this thread and has a heart attack? Any Virginian can handle the "freaky" pic but there may be some CaroWhinians and certainly some Fairylanders that will be scarred for life...................quite frankly I can completely understand!! Good Lord man, have some shame!


2nd That


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, you ant got anything i want. If I wanted to try it I would just take it.:mg: You are just a bug with a little stinger. I'll just step on you.


You keep thinking that...trust me you would be happy as a pig in poo if you shot the gear I shoot. 

But I ain't OBT....you walk off with my gear it will be the last thing you do archery wise....in case you didn't know the name Brown Hornet was given to me for rearranging a range with a guy about Jeff Hopkins/Hinky's size...


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I was just trying to humble myself a little in the presence of BH. He's been selling some good stuff in the Classifieds that I figured he might give me a break on if he saw me as a "junior". :shade:


Prag, when are you going to learn, You don't suck up to the Hornet's of the AT world. You just take what you want. You don't need a break on stuff. YOU ARE THE PRAGMAN, NO JUNIOR. Now man up.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> You keep thinking that...trust me you would be happy as a pig in poo if you shot the gear I shoot.
> 
> But I ain't OBT....you walk off with my gear it will be the last thing you do archery wise....in case you didn't know the name Brown Hornet was given to me for rearranging a range with a guy about Jeff Hopkins/Hinky's size...


Geeesss Brownie, You got me shaking so bad I c a n ' t type.


----------



## Kstigall

Firstmaxx said:


> Hornet, you ant got anything i want. If I wanted to try it I would just take it.:mg: You are just a bug with a little stinger. I'll just step on you.


:chortle::chortle::chortle: B'Ho, normally you would think there's fire when you see this much smoke. BUT there isn't enough heat to melt a snow flake........


----------



## Firstmaxx

Kstigall said:


> :chortle::chortle::chortle: B'Ho, normally you would think there's fire when you see this much smoke. BUT there isn't enough heat to melt a snow flake........


That's Cold


----------



## Spoon13

Kstigall said:


> :chortle::chortle::chortle: B'Ho, normally you would think there's fire when you see this much smoke. BUT there isn't enough heat to melt a snow flake........





Firstmaxx said:


> That's Cold



I think that's the point.:dontknow:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Geeesss Brownie, You got me shaking so bad I c a n ' t type.


Actually this better then usual for you....half the time I think that Tink snuck back on AT :doh:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually this better then usual for you....half the time I think that Tink snuck back on AT :doh:


Hornet, You crack me up.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure if you've seen what Sarge looks like after spending the night on the Hill in Mac's camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was raised a little different than the rest of us.


That just ain't right prag...especially since you know I'm on lock down and can't defend myself...you better watchya' back...


----------



## Firstmaxx

psargeant said:


> That just ain't right prag...especially since you know I'm on lock down and can't defend myself...you better watchya' back...


What's up, Someone please ban this Picture. Help Hornet. BAN BAN BAN


----------



## Brown Hornet

How do you Ban a picture? :noidea:

But it's actually very close to being a real pic of ole Sarge....

Sat night on the Hill....well Sun morning really Vince, Xhunter and I were sitting around the fire BSing and around 3 am...Sarge came out of the camper in an outfit just like that :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> How do you Ban a picture? :noidea:
> 
> But it's actually very close to being a real pic of ole Sarge....
> 
> Sat night on the Hill....well Sun morning really Vince, Xhunter and I were sitting around the fire BSing and around 3 am...Sarge came out of the camper in an outfit just like that :chortle:


That would explain a LOT! :shade:


----------



## X Hunter

Yep its true.... We wittnessed pat in an outfit similar to that right after we witnessed fire shooting out of vinces ass!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> How do you Ban a picture? :noidea:
> 
> But it's actually very close to being a real pic of ole Sarge....
> 
> Sat night on the Hill....well Sun morning really Vince, Xhunter and I were sitting around the fire BSing and around 3 am...Sarge came out of the camper in an outfit just like that :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

X Hunter said:


> Yep its true.... We wittnessed pat in an outfit similar to that right after we witnessed fire shooting out of vinces ass!!!


:chortle: I will NEVER forget that


----------



## VA Vince

What the hell are you talking about? What happens at 4am in the mountains of the HILL are not to be discussed with others!  Please delete Mr. X Hunters thread.


----------



## Brown Hornet

VA Vince said:


> What the hell are you talking about? What happens at 4am in the mountains of the HILL are not to be discussed with others!  Please delete Mr. X Hunters thread.


It was 3:49 am :doh:


----------



## VA Vince

Brown Hornet said:


> It was 3:49 am :doh:


3,4 or 9am it doesn't matter. None of that nonsense will go on at LAS unless there is a designated driver .


----------



## Brown Hornet

VA Vince said:


> 3,4 or 9am it doesn't matter. None of that nonsense will go on at LAS unless there is a designated driver .


DD....hell we will be in someones room....:wink:

what kind of beer? I am gonna bring my buddy JD along and I am not talking about JawsDad


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> DD....hell we will be in someones room....:wink:
> 
> what kind of beer? I am gonna bring my buddy JD along and I am not talking about JawsDad


:wink: I'm bringing my buddy George and his gal ginger. Do you think they'll get along with the man in black? 


B'Ho, if I don't shoot Sunday I'll sit in the divers seat but you're driving back!:shade:


----------



## Kstigall

VA Vince said:


> What the hell are you talking about? What happens at 4am in the mountains of the HILL are not to be discussed with others!  Please delete Mr. X Hunters thread.


:mg::mg: We need to bring little Mr. X up to speed on proper archery etiquette! 
:secret:I hope we don't have to put a pot knot on his head!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> :mg::mg: We need to bring little Mr. X up to speed on proper archery etiquette!
> :secret:I hope we don't have to put a pot knot on his head!


If "anyone" SHOULD be up to date, it should be little Mr. X (remember the uproar in here a couple months ago :mg: )


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*2009 BEST EXCUSE FOR NOT SHOOT YOUR TOP SCORE AT LAS………….​*
"he's quite a bit FirstMaxx's junior".....man you guys from Carowhina are slow....that means I am YOUNGER then you.:doh: 

and since I forgot to order Vegas faces when I ordered from LAS When I do go to the range I will be banging Xs on a 5 spot.... :doh:

That may be the case....but he is still taking your crispies :doh:

so how can you try something if you aren't gonna be there? :doh:

Actually this better then usual for you....half the time I think that Tink snuck back on AT :doh:

It was 3:49 am :doh:


*TOO MANY SLAPS TO THE FOREHEAD    *


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *2009 BEST EXCUSE FOR NOT SHOOT YOUR TOP SCORE AT LAS………….​*
> TOO MANY SLAPS TO THE FOREHEAD    [/COLOR][/FONT][/B]


You can't hurt a Hornet by slaps to the head. You got to pinch their stinger off.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> You can't hurt a Hornet by slaps to the head. You got to pinch their stinger off.


Or one wing....  :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> You can't hurt a Hornet by slaps to the head. You got to pinch their stinger off.



*Not meeee mannnnnnn......I ain't touchin' that with a 10 foot pole!!!!

Gooooo for it Sticky!!!!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Or one wing....  :zip:


Reminds me of an OLD joke

Scientist is experimenting with frogs. 
Sits the frog on the floor and says: "jump frog, jump" - frog jumps 4 feet, so he logs "Frog with 4 legs jumps 4 feet"

(If you've heard this before, just move on)

Picks up the frog and cuts 1 leg off and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 3 feet, so he logs "Frog with 3 legs jumps 3 feet"

Picks up the frog and cuts off another leg and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 2 feet, so he logs "Frog with 2 legs jumps 2 feet"

Picks up the frog and cuts off another leg and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 1 foot, so he logs "Frog with 1 leg jumps 1 foot"

Picks up the frog and cuts off his last leg and repeats the process. This time the frog just sits there, so he repeats "Jump frog, jump", but the frog continues to just sit there. After several commands to the frog to jump with no action by the frog, he logs "Frog with no legs can't hear".


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Reminds me of an OLD joke
> 
> Scientist is experimenting with frogs.
> Sits the frog on the floor and says: "jump frog, jump" - frog jumps 4 feet, so he logs "Frog with 4 legs jumps 4 feet"
> 
> (If you've heard this before, just move on)
> 
> Picks up the frog and cuts 1 leg off and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 3 feet, so he logs "Frog with 3 legs jumps 3 feet"
> 
> Picks up the frog and cuts off another leg and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 2 feet, so he logs "Frog with 2 legs jumps 2 feet"
> 
> Picks up the frog and cuts off another leg and repeats the process. This time the frog jumps 1 foot, so he logs "Frog with 1 leg jumps 1 foot"
> 
> Picks up the frog and cuts off his last leg and repeats the process. This time the frog just sits there, so he repeats "Jump frog, jump", but the frog continues to just sit there. After several commands to the frog to jump with no action by the frog, he logs "Frog with no legs can't hear".


Prag, It sucks that I read this post.ukey:


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *2009 BEST EXCUSE FOR NOT SHOOT YOUR TOP SCORE AT LAS………….​*
> "he's quite a bit FirstMaxx's junior".....man you guys from Carowhina are slow....that means I am YOUNGER then you.:doh:
> 
> and since I forgot to order Vegas faces when I ordered from LAS When I do go to the range I will be banging Xs on a 5 spot.... :doh:
> 
> That may be the case....but he is still taking your crispies :doh:
> 
> so how can you try something if you aren't gonna be there? :doh:
> 
> Actually this better then usual for you....half the time I think that Tink snuck back on AT :doh:
> 
> It was 3:49 am :doh:
> 
> 
> *TOO MANY SLAPS TO THE FOREHEAD    *


If it ant LUCKY DUCKY. What are you going to shoot next week. Are you going to to join us in the loooooser's Bracket. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Firstmaxx said:


> If it ant LUCKY DUCKY. What are you going to shoot next week. Are you going to to join us in the loooooser's Bracket. :mg:


I hear there is ample parking on the pine lot... :nod:  :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> If it ant LUCKY DUCKY. What are you going to shoot next week. Are you going to to join us in the loooooser's Bracket. :mg:


*You just never knowwwwwwwww.......since being on the Disabled Archer List for several months now since my fall.....I'm just aiming for paper.....could be yours!!!*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

IGluIt4U said:


> I hear there is ample parking on the pine lot... :nod:  :darkbeer:


*Heyyyyyyy Sticky....Where's the Horn Bug???????
He's been MIA this afternoon.....thought for sure he would have stung me by now for that earlier post.....

You do have my back right?????? Last check....an Admin. trumps a Mod. right???*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You just never knowwwwwwwww.......since being on the Disabled Archer List for several months now since my fall.....I'm just aiming for paper.....could be yours!!!*
> .


Ha Lucky, only if I can keep the points.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heyyyyyyy Sticky....Where's the Horn Bug???????
> He's been MIA this afternoon.....thought for sure he would have stung me by now for that earlier post.....
> 
> You do have my back right?????? Last check....an Admin. trumps a Mod. right???*
> .


Horn Bug, Now that's a good one Lucky


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Ha Lucky, only if I can keep the points.


*Hahahahaaaaaa.....Seriously....I went over last month to GA. to shoot another one of their Fund Raisers for the Kids.
Now that was the first arrows off my string in months even before I hurt my shoulder in that fall .......

It was sooooooo bad......that when they grouped the shooters for bracketing........

they grouped me........with the FREAKCURVERS!!!!....and two beat me!!!!!

You talk about a hostile bunch!!!!*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hahahahaaaaaa.....Seriously....I went over last month to GA. to shoot another one of their Fund Raisers for the Kids.
> Now that was the first arrows off my string in months even before I hurt my shoulder in that fall .......
> 
> It was sooooooo bad......that when they grouped the shooters for bracketing........
> 
> they grouped me........with the FREAKCURVERS!!!!....and two beat me!!!!!
> 
> You talk about a hostile bunch!!!!*
> .



Lucky is just always good to have you shooting with us no matter how the scores go's. You remember when i got started. Now alot of improvement but still having a blast shooting with the many friends I have meet here in the archery community. 

It will be good to see you.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> :wink: I'm bringing my buddy George and his gal ginger. Do you think they'll get along with the man in black?
> 
> 
> B'Ho, if I don't shoot Sunday I'll sit in the divers seat but you're driving back!:shade:


:chortle:.....just set cruise control and hit the brake when I say so .


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> You can't hurt a Hornet by slaps to the head. You got to pinch their stinger off.


There will be no pinching of the stinger.....ecpecially by men:embara:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> There will be no pinching of the stinger.....ecpecially by men:embara:


Your safe with me Hornet, I'm with lucky, Not touching that one with a 10 ft poll. :mg:


----------



## Spoon13

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hahahahaaaaaa.....Seriously....I went over last month to GA. to shoot another one of their Fund Raisers for the Kids.
> Now that was the first arrows off my string in months even before I hurt my shoulder in that fall .......
> 
> It was sooooooo bad......that when they grouped the shooters for bracketing........
> 
> they grouped me........with the FREAKCURVERS!!!!....and two beat me!!!!!
> 
> You talk about a hostile bunch!!!!*
> .



To paraphrase the late Lewis Grizzard, "Damn sister, I don't believe I'd a told that!!!"


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Hahahahaaaaaa.....Seriously....I went over last month to GA. to shoot another one of their Fund Raisers for the Kids.
> Now that was the first arrows off my string in months even before I hurt my shoulder in that fall .......
> 
> It was sooooooo bad......that when they grouped the shooters for bracketing........
> 
> they grouped me........with the FREAKCURVERS!!!!....and two beat me!!!!!
> 
> You talk about a hostile bunch!!!!*
> .


Lucky, seems like we have seen that happen at the Barn. :mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> To paraphrase the late Lewis Grizzard, "Damn sister, I don't believe I'd a told that!!!"


*Honey.....I learned a long time ago that once you hit bottom...there's no way but up!!
.... and I can guarantee you one thing.....I will not be beaten by any FREAKCURVERS at LAS!!! :whoo: heheheheeeeee

.....and Fast Eddie....that was one awesome Freakcurver at the Barn that night that sat down almost everyone!!*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Honey.....I learned a long time ago that once you hit bottom...there's no way but up!!
> .... and I can guarantee you one thing.....I will not be beaten by any FREAKCURVERS at LAS!!! :whoo: heheheheeeeee
> 
> .....and Fast Eddie....that was one awesome Freakcurver at the Barn that night that sat down almost everyone!!*
> .


None...not one.....that's a bold statement. There are usually a few good freakcurvers there.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I don't know if I am ready to shoot.....but I am ready in case I don't make the cut :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know if I am ready to shoot.....but I am ready in case I don't make the cut :darkbeer:


Hornet, since I won't make the cut, will you share some with your friends.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Honey.....I learned a long time ago that once you hit bottom...there's no way but up!!
> .... and I can guarantee you one thing.....I will not be beaten by any FREAKCURVERS at LAS!!! :whoo: heheheheeeeee
> 
> .....and Fast Eddie....that was one awesome Freakcurver at the Barn that night that sat down almost everyone!!*
> .


You got that right Lucky.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> You got that right Lucky.


*Ahhhhhhhhhh.........just checked the 2009 shooter list Eddie.....

CORRECTION.......WILL NOT be beaten by any other FREAKCURVER but Joe McGlyn!!:77:
.*


----------



## Brown Hornet

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhhh.........just checked the 2009 shooter list Eddie.....
> 
> CORRECTION.......WILL NOT be beaten by any other FREAKCURVER but Joe McGlyn!!:77:
> .*


Youo better focus on the ladies in your class first......


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know if I am ready to shoot.....but I am ready in case I don't make the cut :darkbeer:[/QUOT
> 
> How about some Jack Friday night Hornet.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Brown Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I am ready to shoot.....but I am ready in case I don't make the cut :darkbeer:[/QUOT
> 
> How about some Jack Friday night Hornet.:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh your bringing some too.....:thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Firstmaxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh your bringing some too.....:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bringing Mac and Mac is bring some. Does that count? :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm bringing Mac and Mac is bring some. Does that count? :wink:


No.....:thumbs_do


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> No.....:thumbs_do


Start again. I'm bring Mac, Mac is bring alot. Now can you share Jack.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Start again. I'm bring Mac, Mac is bring alot. Now can you share Jack.:darkbeer:


I don't share.....never did. :doh:

I trade.....you bring some thing other then Mac.....:confused3:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't share.....never did. :doh:
> 
> I trade.....you bring some thing other then Mac.....:confused3:


Last Try. I bring Mac. Mac brings lots of stuff. I make sure all the stuff gets to Lancaster unbroken. I deliver lots of stuff for Hornet to choose. Hornet is happy with all his choices. A happy Hornet is full of brew. Now can Jack flow.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> Last Try. I bring Mac. Mac brings lots of stuff. I make sure all the stuff gets to Lancaster unbroken. I deliver lots of stuff for Hornet to choose. Hornet is happy with all his choices. A happy Hornet is full of brew. Now can Jack flow.:darkbeer:


Well let me try again...... Bring what you want to drink.

Mac brings what he want.....Hornet brings what he wants......if I am bringing JACK what the heck do I want beer for? :noidea:

A Happy Hornet is full of Jack Daniels....Absolut....or Jager :wink:

and it looks like Mac is bringing it....not Eddie


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Well let me try again...... Bring what you want to drink.
> 
> Mac brings what he want.....Hornet brings what he wants......if I am bringing JACK what the heck do I want beer for? :noidea:
> 
> A Happy Hornet is full of Jack Daniels....Absolut....or Jager :wink:
> 
> and it looks like Mac is bringing it....not Eddie


But Hornet, you are so wrong. FastEddie rented the van. FastEddie is driving the van to LAS. FastEddie is picking up Mac,Jarlicker,Chad,& Brooks. If I don't get there, the good stuff won't get there. Therefore Hornet does not have as much good stuff to taste. So in a roundabout way, FastEddie is bring his share. You just do not know how much work it will be getting this crowd and the good stuff to Las in one piece. :tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Just got back form shooting with Mac and Jarlicker at Mac's private range. It is a tough place to score. I had to bring the grub just to get a lane assignment. We are trying to get ready for Lancaster. They put me through the ringer tonight. If I can make it shooting here than Lancaster can't be much harder. My wish List: Make it to Las in one piece
Enjoy every minute 
Shooting up to my capability
Hanging out with Friends
Winning a Chrispy off MAC

What's you List.:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr

Alright Eddie, I am ready to post a LAS score. I know this is no competition for you guys but the Saturday that I toe the line I will have been shooting for 85 days only. So here it it...

Score no less than 520
Score every arrow
Don't throw up on Chad's shoes
Have a freaking ball doing it!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> But Hornet, you are so wrong. FastEddie rented the van. FastEddie is driving the van to LAS. FastEddie is picking up Mac,Jarlicker,Chad,& Brooks. If I don't get there, the good stuff won't get there. Therefore Hornet does not have as much good stuff to taste. So in a roundabout way, FastEddie is bring his share. You just do not know how much work it will be getting this crowd and the good stuff to Las in one piece. :tongue:


I have my own....I don't need anything else to taste.... I know what all that other stuff taste like.

I am sure that Mac and Jarlicker would have made it like they have the past 3 years :wink:

but you have already won the Begger of The Year award...


----------



## IGluIt4U

*LAS Score.....*

Ok, I'll post my hopes......

1) Learn how to shoot a Vegas 3 spot round.. 

2) Not embarass myself too bad... 

3) Meet some great archers that I've yet to meet.. :thumb:

4) Have fun :darkbeer: :cheers:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I have my own....I don't need anything else to taste.... I know what all that other stuff taste like.
> 
> I am sure that Mac and Jarlicker would have made it like they have the past 3 years :wink:
> 
> but you have already won the Begger of The Year award...


OK OK. Just talked to Mac. Mac said to forget about Stinger's Stuff. He is bringing the best stuff. So you just hold on to you jack. I don't need Jack.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Alright Eddie, I am ready to post a LAS score. I know this is no competition for you guys but the Saturday that I toe the line I will have been shooting for 85 days only. So here it it...
> 
> Score no less than 520
> Score every arrow
> Don't throw up on Chad's shoes
> Have a freaking ball doing it!


I'm pulling for you Jr. It is great to have you in the fold. LAS is a great first torment to go to.


----------



## Kstigall

Firstmaxx said:


> OK OK. Just talked to Mac. Mac said to forget about Stinger's Stuff. He is bringing the best stuff. So you just hold on to you jack. I don't need Jack.


Mac and the purple sac.........smooth as butta'


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm pulling for you Jr. It is great to have you in the fold. LAS is a great first *torment* to go to.


*    Yes..... for some of us...that is EXACTLY what it is......*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet

GOT LUCKY said:


> *    Yes..... for some of us...that is EXACTLY what it is......*
> .


You leave Tink's brother alone :chortle:


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm pulling for you Jr. It is great to have you in the fold. LAS is a great first torment to go to.


Thanks Eddie. I hope I will enjoy the _torment_ as much as the rest of you!


----------



## Firstmaxx

Another day shooting with Mac,Jarlicker, 3dshooter. We were back at Mac range today. Snow here has closed our regular Range. Mac called us all out this morning. There was more smack in the air than arrows. This is the barn rats way of getting ready for Lancaster. All our games are getting a little better shooting this way. Today is Mac's Birthday so his bad shoots =10's :wink: He was taken advantage of this all day. By Friday we should be ready to toe the line at LAS.:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Another day shooting with Mac,Jarlicker, 3dshooter. We were back at Mac range today. Snow here has closed our regular Range. Mac called us all out this morning. There was more smack in the air than arrows. This is the barn rats way of getting ready for Lancaster. All our games are getting a little better shooting this way. Today is Mac's Birthday so his bad shoots =10's :wink: He was taken advantage of this all day. By Friday we should be ready to toe the line at LAS.:darkbeer:


Well, well "another" meeting and no invitation.  I hope all your legs grow together.


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, well "another" meeting and no invitation.  I hope all your legs grow together.


So Prag think it's your lizzard?


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, well "another" meeting and no invitation.  I hope all your legs grow together.


Sorry Prag, did not think you would make tracks to Raleigh with the snow covering the roads. It was brutal shooting with Mac and Jarlicker. Then the phone rings. It was 3dshooter. 3dshooter showed up to add to the pain. It's not safe shooting with friends like these around. It became expected to be distracted while shooting. I was hindered on every shot. We were shooting a set down game. You had to score 2x's and 10 just to have a chance to stay off the pine. Brutal Prag Brutal.:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> I have my own....I don't need anything else to taste.... I know what all that other stuff taste like.
> 
> I am sure that Mac and Jarlicker would have made it like they have the past 3 years :wink:
> 
> but you have already won the Begger of The Year award...


Your a tough cookie to crack. Yes, I beg for Jack. :tongue: By the way, I got Mac & Jarlicker to Las last year also. :thumbs_up After shooting with them last night, they might have to walk this time.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Your a tough cookie to crack. Yes, I beg for Jack. :tongue: By the way, I got Mac & Jarlicker to Las last year also. :thumbs_up After shooting with them last night, they might have to walk this time.:wink:


*Eddie....There are some "cookies"....you just sloowllllyyyyyy back away from!!*
.


----------



## Bees

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Eddie....There are some "cookies"....you just sloowllllyyyyyy back away from!!*
> .



cookies ? you bringin cookies? :hungry:epsi::archery::set1_cook2:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Bees said:


> cookies ? you bringin cookies? :hungry:epsi::archery::set1_cook2:


Oh yea, they'll be right up your..... err....... alley.. :zip:


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Eddie....There are some "cookies"....you just sloowllllyyyyyy back away from!!*
> .


I always like your cookies Lucky.:tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Bees said:


> cookies ? you bringin cookies? :hungry:epsi::archery::set1_cook2:


*Whyyy yes BEES.....I ALWAYS bring my "Special Cookies" to LAS...

SHuuuusssshhhhhhh.....Sticky.....we got us a Newbie.......*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Ok all you Archers, Just one more day to get you practice in before the pilgrimage to Lancaster. How are you scores. Have you gotten you game where you want it. 

I have improved my scores a little in the last couple weeks. The barn rats here in Raleigh have put me through the ringer over the last few days. We will get together tomorrow night for one last smack down. 

We will load the bus with Mac,Jarlicker,3dshooter,Brook's Bowman(really), and myself. We will catch up on the road with Prag & Prag Jr. We might pick up a couple hitch hikers on the way.

Good luck to everyone driving to Lancaster. I am looking forward to getting there.


----------



## 3dshooter80

Eddie,
I don't know about you but I can't wait for the Raleigh to Lancaster Direct Shuttle Van to pull up at my house tomorrow morning. I am still a little scared about spending 7 hours in a confined space with all you yahoo's, but if that is the price that I must pay to be a part of this event, so be it. 
I can attest that Eddie's scores have been creeping up lately. In fact, so have Mac's scores. I think he finally figured out how long to cut them 27's. One last practice tonight at Carolina Outdoor Sportsman, then off to the big show. 
I look forward to putting faces with the names. Best of luck to eveyone making the journey. 
Chad


----------



## pragmatic_lee

[email protected] was wondering where the "excitement" was - guess he hasn't been following this Forum. :wink:

I don't know if it was excitement, fatigue, the snow or what, but I did something this morning that I've never done before.

To start with my old body is "tuned for 8 hours of sleep every night. Last evening I fell asleep in my recliner 2 hours before bedtime. Well I woke up at 4 AM this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so up I got and headed off to the office.

My commute to the office is 70 miles (each way). I have been making this commute for well over 20 years, so the drive doesn't bother me. Well this morning while making the drive and contemplating all that was about to happen along with writing enhancement code (in my head) for the timer I released yesterday, I suddenly realized that I had NO IDEA where I was. Yea, it was dark, but nothing along I-40 looked familiar. 

I finally got to a mile marker - 400 (dang near to Wilmington) - well my exit was back there at 380. So I had driven 20 miles past my exit and what was even worse, I had to drive 8 more miles before I got to the next exit to turn around.

Now that made my commute this morning a total of 126 miles - nearly 1/2 the distance to LAS. Like I said, my old body is accustomed to 8 hours of sleep every night. But it is also VERY MUCH accustomed to the first stop being the bathroom once I get to the office. By the time I made it to the office I had to pee like a race horse, I could have squeezed a 20 penny nail into with my butt cheeks, and the low fuel light was on. 

May have been the excitement of going to LAS, but in REALITY, I believe I was abducted by aliens and dropped off 20 miles past my exit.

See some of you tonight - the rest on Friday.


----------



## Bees

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Whyyy yes BEES.....I ALWAYS bring my "Special Cookies" to LAS...
> 
> SHuuuusssshhhhhhh.....Sticky.....we got us a Newbie.......*
> .


and late night buggy ridin????


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Dang, I wonder how many times in my AT life, I have managed to make a post that is the last one on a page and then somebody like Bees :wink: comes along and makes another post seconds later, leaving my post mostly unseen.

Now to top off what I just posted (back 1 page), I was just informed that there is an obituary in the Wilmington paper for a "William Shipman". Just a few months ago, we added a young man from Wilmington to our programming staff - his name is "Bill Shipman". Bill's office is just down the hall from mine and I'm sure I just saw him walking down the hall.


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dang, I wonder how many times in my AT life, I have managed to make a post that is the last one on a page and then somebody like Bees :wink: comes along and makes another post seconds later, leaving my post mostly unseen.
> 
> Now to top off what I just posted (back 1 page), I was just informed that there is an obituary in the Wilmington paper for a "William Shipman". Just a few months ago, we added a young man from Wilmington to our programming staff - his name is "Bill Shipman". Bill's office is just down the hall from mine and I'm sure I just saw him walking down the hall.


he might be the alien abductor.... and what ya ding reading the obits, checkin to see if your in there????


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bees said:


> he might be the alien abductor.... and what ya ding reading the obits, checkin to see if your in there????


Well our Bill is safe and sound here at the office. He has no idea who's listed in the obituaries, but he's having a lot of fun sending the link to all his family.

And I didn't read the obits - our receptionist, who is retiring today :thumbs_do informed me of the listing. Besides I won't have to read the obits to determine if I'm dead _ I'm pretty sure it will sink in when the undertaker starts the embalming process. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall

pragmatic_lee said:


> [email protected] was wondering where the "excitement" was - guess he hasn't been following this Forum. :wink:
> 
> I don't know if it was excitement, fatigue, the snow or what, but I did something this morning that I've never done before.
> 
> To start with my old body is "tuned for 8 hours of sleep every night. Last evening I fell asleep in my recliner 2 hours before bedtime. Well I woke up at 4 AM this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so up I got and headed off to the office.
> 
> My commute to the office is 70 miles (each way). I have been making this commute for well over 20 years, so the drive doesn't bother me. Well this morning while making the drive and contemplating all that was about to happen along with writing enhancement code (in my head) for the timer I released yesterday, I suddenly realized that I had NO IDEA where I was. Yea, it was dark, but nothing along I-40 looked familiar.
> 
> I finally got to a mile marker - 400 (dang near to Wilmington) - well my exit was back there at 380. So I had driven 20 miles past my exit and what was even worse, I had to drive 8 more miles before I got to the next exit to turn around.
> 
> Now that made my commute this morning a total of 126 miles - nearly 1/2 the distance to LAS. Like I said, my old body is accustomed to 8 hours of sleep every night. But it is also VERY MUCH accustomed to the first stop being the bathroom once I get to the office. By the time I made it to the office I had to pee like a race horse, I could have squeezed a 20 penny nail into with my butt cheeks, and the low fuel light was on.
> 
> May have been the excitement of going to LAS, but in REALITY, I believe I was abducted by aliens and dropped off 20 miles past my exit.
> 
> See some of you tonight - the rest on Friday.


:car: :dj: :smoke:  :smoke: :happy: :music1: :smoke::loco: :mg: :noidea:
:nono: :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> :car: :dj: :smoke:  :smoke: :happy: :music1: :smoke::loco: :mg: :noidea:
> :nono: :zip:


Oh you are so right on the :smoke: - between the time I realized I was 20 miles past my exit and the time I finally got to the office I have consumed my daily ration of :smoke: :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr

I am navigating the drive to LAS......:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> [email protected] was wondering where the "excitement" was - guess he hasn't been following this Forum. :wink:
> 
> I don't know if it was excitement, fatigue, the snow or what, but I did something this morning that I've never done before.
> 
> To start with my old body is "tuned for 8 hours of sleep every night. Last evening I fell asleep in my recliner 2 hours before bedtime. Well I woke up at 4 AM this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so up I got and headed off to the office.
> 
> My commute to the office is 70 miles (each way). I have been making this commute for well over 20 years, so the drive doesn't bother me. Well this morning while making the drive and contemplating all that was about to happen along with writing enhancement code (in my head) for the timer I released yesterday, I suddenly realized that I had NO IDEA where I was. Yea, it was dark, but nothing along I-40 looked familiar.
> 
> I finally got to a mile marker - 400 (dang near to Wilmington) - well my exit was back there at 380. So I had driven 20 miles past my exit and what was even worse, I had to drive 8 more miles before I got to the next exit to turn around.
> 
> Now that made my commute this morning a total of 126 miles - nearly 1/2 the distance to LAS. Like I said, my old body is accustomed to 8 hours of sleep every night. But it is also VERY MUCH accustomed to the first stop being the bathroom once I get to the office. By the time I made it to the office I had to pee like a race horse, I could have squeezed a 20 penny nail into with my butt cheeks, and the low fuel light was on.
> 
> May have been the excitement of going to LAS, but in REALITY, I believe I was abducted by aliens and dropped off 20 miles past my exit.
> 
> See some of you tonight - the rest on Friday.


*PRAGGGGGGgggggg......Get a hold of yourself man....your gonna BURN OUT before you cross the NC/VA State line.....*



Bees said:


> and late night buggy ridin????


*YEP...lots of it....but ya gonna have to take your chances with the company....*



Prag Jr said:


> I am navigating the drive to LAS......:wink:


*Heaven has saved us All.....Thanks JR. for taking the keys away from him....slip him a Mickey will ya????*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Bees said:


> he might be the alien abductor.... and what ya ding reading the obits, checkin to see if your in there????


Good one Bee's, Sometimes I wander if he's going to fall over when he toeing the line. I glad to see that Jr will be driving Prag to Lancaster. At lease it will be safe to be on the road Friday.


----------



## Prag Jr

navigating, not driving. it takes the both of us to get to places these days!:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> navigating, not driving. it takes the both of us to get to places these days!:wink:


I get It. It takes 2 Prag's to get to Lancaster.:teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*HEYYYYyyyyy.....PRAG...........


ARE YOU THERE YET????????*


----------



## Brown Hornet

GOT LUCKY said:


> *HEYYYYyyyyy.....PRAG...........
> 
> 
> ARE YOU THERE YET????????*


OH....he is gonna get it when I get there.

Dag on 7:00 text messages when I am sleeping in :doh:


----------



## Macaholic

GOT LUCKY said:


> *HEYYYYyyyyy.....PRAG...........
> 
> 
> ARE YOU THERE YET????????*



He's probably hung up in the leftover inaguration traffic in obammaville. We're passing no one with NoX Eddie at the wheel


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> He's probably hung up in the leftover inaguration traffic in obammaville. We're passing no one with NoX Eddie at the wheel


Hey mac...you suck...:nyah: I sure am :sad: I can't be there...


----------



## Macaholic

psargeant said:


> Hey mac...you suck...:nyah: I sure am :sad: I can't be there...



Sarge!
We just took a vote.....
3Dshooter, NoX Eddie, Jarlicker and I say you suck!


----------



## psargeant

You all arer making me jealous...wish I was in that van with ya' (did I really just type that )


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> You all arer making me jealous...wish I was in that van with ya' (did I really just type that )


I wish you were in the van with them also...and so do they :wink:

I will keep them in check for you....at least for a little while


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> I wish you were in the van with them also...and so do they :wink:
> 
> I will keep them in check for you....at least for a little while



The only check you'll be doing is where your sharpie is for all the crispies you'll be writting


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> I wish you were in the van with them also...and so do they :wink:
> 
> *I will keep them in check for you....at least for a little while*


Now there's a challenge...  :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Man.. sure got quiet in here.. :horn: :clock:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> I wish you were in the van with them also...and so do they :wink:
> 
> *I will keep them in check for you*....at least for a little while


Just take away Mac's Bourbon and keep jarlicker away from goats and you'll be fine...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*I posted pictures from last night over in the LAS sticky in GenPop....

Go check them out........*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

It pretty much goes without saying that a lot of our scores sucked at LAS, but for "some" of us they were enough to take home the "ultimate" trophies. :tongue:

Prag Jr's first crispy 










And just a few more to add to my "stack" :wink:


----------



## psargeant

I see you won the crispies prag...but I checked out the scores...you sure you want to draw all this attention...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I see you won the crispies prag...but I checked out the scores...you sure you want to draw all this attention...???


You dang right, I'll draw attention. *I was there*, I stood on the line, I shot my 66 arrows, I had fun, and my score SUCKED.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> You dang right, I'll draw attention. *I was there*, I stood on the line, I shot my 66 arrows, I had fun, and my score SUCKED.


:fencing:Touche...you know I would rather have been there than been doing what I was doing...


----------



## Prag Jr

Can anyone else on this thread say they shot 15 points higher than what they predicted????? I CAN! Still sucked, but I did it!


----------



## psargeant

Prag Jr said:


> Can anyone else on this thread say they shot 15 points higher than what they predicted????? I CAN! Still sucked, but I did it!


 You just started, just showing up and flinging away was a victory for you...have yourself a :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> :fencing:Touche...you know I would rather have been there than been doing what I was doing...


My comment wasn't meant to be a :fencing: - well, maybe it was. :tongue: And of course I know you had rather been there - you were missed!



psargeant said:


> You just started, just showing up and flinging away was a victory for you...have yourself a :darkbeer:


She's had enough :darkbeer: for a while. :zip:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> My comment wasn't meant to be a :fencing: - well, maybe it was. :tongue: And of course I know you had rather been there - you were missed!
> 
> 
> 
> She's had enough :darkbeer: for a while. :zip:


Prag...you suck...:nyah:

Jr...if you've had enough send the :darkbeer: my way...


----------



## Prag Jr

We had enough :darkbeer: and CHICKEN WINGS!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

What's better than a Chicken MACnugget?


----------



## mdbowhunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> What's better than a Chicken MACnugget?


Dang Lee...that's a heck of a picture to look at on a Monday morning!!! 

Sure was good to see you again...and meet Prag Jr.

Had a great time (ha, ha, ha 'cause I didn't shoot!!!). Got to say hello to all my AT buddies. And best of all...got a hug from LUCKY! :tongue: Life is good. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

mdbowhunter said:


> Dang Lee...that's a heck of a picture to look at on a Monday morning!!!
> 
> Sure was good to see you again...and meet Prag Jr.
> 
> Had a great time (ha, ha, ha 'cause I didn't shoot!!!). Got to say hello to all my AT buddies. And best of all...got a hug from LUCKY! :tongue: Life is good. :wink:


Well, it's beginning to seem that there's only a few of us from LAS that have the stomach to look at anything this morning - where is everybody. :wink: 

Great seeing you again Jerry - I spotted you from all the way across the showroom. Compared to the Hillbilly shoot, you actually clean up pretty good.


----------



## Kstigall

It was nice to meet everyone.......


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Kstigall said:


> It was nice to meet everyone.......


Roger that Kent! And I know it must have been hard to be so close to the cut and not make it. Wishing you all the best (except when you come to NC :wink: )

And I met someone whom I had met before.:wink: You know when you go to something like this and see faces but just can't put a name to it or remember where you know them from? There was a guy this weekend that everytime I saw him, we just kinda nodded at each other like we should know who the other was but didn't want to be the first to "ask". Well finally on Sun just before the BHFS shoot off started, I saw him outside smoking. I just had to know, so I asked. :wink: Turns out that back in Nov. his wife has a meeting in Pittsburgh and he had made the trip with her, but was spending his time at LAS. It just happened to be one of the days that I shot there while on vacation. His name is Daniel Deterline, made the cut in the BHFS class and finished 12th.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Kstigall said:


> It was nice to meet everyone.......


Likewise Kent.. good to finally put a face to the name.. :thumb: :cheers:

Yes, my shooting sucked the first half and wasn't good enough in the second half to make up for all the 29's I shot in the first half.. :frusty: But.. it was an awesome trip and shoot, as expected, thanks to all that were there.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sticky, next time you go to LAS, you shouldn't be so incognito. With all the "good" talk about AT during Sat. night's ceremonies, I wanted to stand up and point you out, but I refrained as I didn't want to embarrass you. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sticky, next time you go to LAS, you shouldn't be so incognito. With all the "good" talk about AT during Sat. night's ceremonies, I wanted to stand up and point you out, but I refrained as I didn't want to embarrass you. :wink:


Well, we had Pug there to represent us (AT) as well as Martin Archery, so I'd say we were in good hands... or were we? :noidea: :set1_thinking: 

Besides.. it's more fun sometimes when yer incognito... :chortle: :wink: And as for embarassing me, well, I can (and did) do that on my own.. no need to worry..  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, we had Pug there to represent us (AT) as well as Martin Archery, so I'd say we were in good hands... or were we? :noidea: :set1_thinking:
> 
> Besides.. it's more fun sometimes when yer incognito... :chortle: :wink: And as for embarassing me, well, I can (and did) do that on my own.. no need to worry..  :wink:


Your score is nothing to be embarrassed over - you beat Mac and FirstMaxx. 

BTW: I wonder where they are today???? :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Your score is nothing to be embarrassed over - you beat Mac and FirstMaxx.
> 
> BTW: *I wonder where they are today*???? :tongue:


Still looking for makeup to cover up the greenish tinge they brought back home? :noidea: :cocktail:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Still looking for makeup to cover up the greenish tinge they brought back home? :noidea: :cocktail:


FirstMaxx is probably washing cloths - I can't believe he'd expect his wife to handle the "green stuff". ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> FirstMaxx is probably washing cloths - I can't believe he'd expect his wife to handle the "green stuff". ukey:ukey:ukey:


Did Mac over imbibe and leave Fast eddie with a souvenire? I expect a full accounting of the festivities next time I see you prag...Now I am really  I missed it...


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> FirstMaxx is probably washing cloths - I can't believe he'd expect his wife to handle the "green stuff". ukey:ukey:ukey:


Yea, he could at least hang it on the line and give em a good hosing first, eh? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

psargeant said:


> Did Mac over imbibe and leave Fast eddie with a souvenire? I expect a full accounting of the festivities next time I see you prag...Now I am really  I missed it...


Oh no.. :nono: what happens on the way back from LAS, stays on the way back from LAS...  :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh no.. :nono: what happens on the way back from LAS, stays on the way back from LAS...  :wink:


Ha, I am sure it is still beside the road! ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Did Mac over imbibe and leave Fast eddie with a souvenire? I expect a full accounting of the festivities next time I see you prag...Now I am really  I missed it...


Trust me, from what I understand that van was the LAST place you wanted to be on Sunday.



IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, he could at least hang it on the line and give em a good hosing first, eh? :noidea: :lol: :wink:


And you wouldn't believe how much he was rubbing in the fact that he had a new "long sleeve" Martin shirt. It "used" to be yellow.



IGluIt4U said:


> Oh no.. :nono: what happens on the way back from LAS, stays on the way back from LAS...  :wink:


And in a certain rental van with CO license plates.



Prag Jr said:


> Ha, I am sure it is still beside the road! ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


You got that right, bet the buzzards won't even touch the "gallons" of that ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Reminder to self...... never.. repeat.. NEVER rent a van from CO.. :zip: :killpain:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Reminder to self...... never.. repeat.. NEVER rent a van from CO.. :zip: :killpain:


Especially one with a GREEN interior


----------



## mdbowhunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Great seeing you again Jerry - I spotted you from all the way across the showroom. Compared to the Hillbilly shoot, you actually clean up pretty good.


Gee thanks. It helps when the temperature isn't 90+ degrees...and you're not sweating to the point you look like you stepped out of the shower! :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

mdbowhunter said:


> Gee thanks. It helps when the temperature isn't 90+ degrees...and you're not sweating to the point you look like you stepped out of the shower! :wink:


You know I was just kidding, but 90+ degress vs. 30 some degress does make a difference in all of us. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Trust me, from what I understand that van was the LAST place you wanted to be on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> *And you wouldn't believe how much he was rubbing in the fact that he had a new "long sleeve" Martin shirt. It "used" to be yellow.*
> 
> 
> 
> And in a certain rental van with CO license plates.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right, bet the buzzards won't even touch the "gallons" of that ukey:


*YEP....I had given that bright yellow shirt to Eddie Saturday and he said that he was going to wear it on Sunday.......and that was the last time I saw it......well when he was bailing out of the right side of the van on the side of the road in Maryland.
Later down the road we stopped for a bite to eat and Eddie was only wearing shorts and his jacket.........I didn't ask about the shirt!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *YEP....I had given that bright yellow shirt to Eddie Saturday and he said that he was going to wear it on Sunday.......and that was the last time I saw it......well when he was bailing out of the right side of the van on the side of the road in Maryland.
> Later down the road we stopped for a bite to eat and Eddie was only wearing shorts and his jacket.........I didn't ask about the shirt!*
> .


Poor guy :wink:
I know he was on AT last night as he posted on the KWard thread - wonder why he won't come in here any more???:tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx

I'm Back. What a week. All was going great at Lancaster until Sunday morning around 10am. It hit me like a brick wall. One minute I was feeling great and the next thing I know I was heading for the door. The trip back to Raleigh was a rough one. Sorry Barn Rats. After a 3 hour tour with the Doc, I was off the drug store for a bag of pills. It turned out to be food poison. It really took me down. I'm feeling about 80% now. 
I had a great time at LAS. It was good to see everyone as always. I had one of my worst scores ever. It is kind of a funny thing though, I still had a lot of fun despite the score. You just have to keep this thing of ours in perspective. Most of us will never make it to Sunday. So why go and donate to the winners. My answer to my friends that don't shoot archery, where can one go and see and shoot with some of the best Archers in the world. What other sport can I participate with pro's. 
Now that LAS has passed, We can start it all over again. We have a little less than a year until LAS, so what you going to shoot.:teeth:


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *YEP....I had given that bright yellow shirt to Eddie Saturday and he said that he was going to wear it on Sunday.......and that was the last time I saw it......well when he was bailing out of the right side of the van on the side of the road in Maryland.
> Later down the road we stopped for a bite to eat and Eddie was only wearing shorts and his jacket.........I didn't ask about the shirt!*
> .


Lucky, the shirt is OK. Thanks again for the shirt. Yes, it still bright Yellow.


----------



## Firstmaxx

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh no.. :nono: what happens on the way back from LAS, stays on the way back from LAS...  :wink:


That's Right


----------



## GOT LUCKY

firstmaxx said:


> i'm back. What a week. All was going great at lancaster until sunday morning around 10am. It hit me like a brick wall. One minute i was feeling great and the next thing i know i was heading for the door. The trip back to raleigh was a rough one. Sorry barn rats. After a 3 hour tour with the doc, i was off the drug store for a bag of pills. It turned out to be food poison. It really took me down. I'm feeling about 80% now.
> I had a great time at las. It was good to see everyone as always. I had one of my worst scores ever. It is kind of a funny thing though, i still had a lot of fun despite the score. You just have to keep this thing of ours in perspective. Most of us will never make it to sunday. So why go and donate to the winners. My answer to my friends that don't shoot archery, where can one go and see and shoot with some of the best archers in the world. What other sport can i participate with pro's.
> Now that las has passed, we can start it all over again. We have a little less than a year until las, so what you going to shoot.:teeth:





*H E' S. . . . . .A L I V E !!!!!!!!!!​*

*Glad your back Eddie......was starting to get worried........*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *H E' S. . . . . .A L I V E !!!!!!!!!!​*
> 
> *Glad your back Eddie......was starting to get worried........*
> .


Thanks Lucky. Good to see you again. It always great hanging out with you. :smile:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> FirstMaxx is probably washing cloths - I can't believe he'd expect his wife to handle the "green stuff". ukey:ukey:ukey:


Prag your right, I had to do my own washing. Wife will just do but so much.:mg: All is clean and the shirt is bright Yellow again.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> Can anyone else on this thread say they shot 15 points higher than what they predicted????? I CAN! Still sucked, but I did it!


Yes you did and my hat's off to you.:smile: No one else can make that statement.


----------



## Prag Jr

Firstmaxx said:


> Yes you did and my hat's off to you.:smile: No one else can make that statement.


I am not sure I can really brag about it!


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag Jr said:


> I am not sure I can really brag about it!


Yes you can young lady. There are many that were to scarrred to toe the line. You are now a member of the Barn Rats for life. :smile:


----------



## jarlicker

I think she needs to start a bit slower. She can be a barn mouse. Until she proves her worthyness to be a true Barn Rat. Now go fetch the cheese.


----------



## Firstmaxx

jarlicker said:


> I think she needs to start a bit slower. She can be a barn mouse. Until she proves her worthyness to be a true Barn Rat. Now go fetch the cheese.


Yes Jarlicker, I will back up a bit and Jr will have to be a mouse in training. With the help of her rat dad, it won't take to long. Fetch, Fetch, young mouse.

:welcome:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Yes Jarlicker, I will back up a bit and Jr will have to be a mouse in training. With the help of her rat dad, it won't take to long. Fetch, Fetch, young mouse.
> 
> :welcome:


*Shouldn't you be packing for Vegas????
......and no Peanut Butter Ice Cream this time....*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Shouldn't you be packing for Vegas????
> ......and no Peanut Butter Ice Cream.....*
> .


Eddie in Vegas???? He still hasn't got over last year's trip or should I say "finished paying for the rental car". 

Na, Eddie pays his debts, just can't hold his cookies/donuts.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Shouldn't you be packing for Vegas????
> ......and no Peanut Butter Ice Cream this time....*
> .


No Vegas this year for Me. It just ant safe eating our these days. I'm staying away form Ice Cream for now Lucky.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Eddie in Vegas???? He still hasn't got over last year's trip or should I say "finished paying for the rental car".
> 
> Na, Eddie pays his debts, just can't hold his cookies/donuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ha Rat Trainer, Your right about Mac's rental limo.:thumbs_do It's still killing me. Just don't offer me any donuts for a while.ukey:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> No Vegas this year for Me. It just ant safe eating our these days. I'm staying away form Ice Cream for now Lucky.



*You sending MAC out there alone.....unchaperoned....ohhhhh myyyyyy!!*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You sending MAC out there alone.....unchaperoned....ohhhhh myyyyyy!!*
> .


Yes I am Lucky, He's a big boy now. (NOT) Lucky, I'm have just now paid off my share of last year's rental car. It is not cheap going to Vegas with Mac. When the rental car is the most expensive part of the trip its not good. I was told the Sarge has not paid any of his part of the car yet.:mg: Mac is on his own this time. Good Luck Mac.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Yes I am Lucky, He's a big boy now. (NOT) Lucky, I'm have just now paid off my share of last year's rental car. It is not cheap going to Vegas with Mac. When the rental car is the most expensive part of the trip its not good. I was told the Sarge has not paid any of his part of the car yet.:mg: Mac is on his own this time. Good Luck Mac.


*NOWWWWwwwww....wait a minute.....fess up....didn't you and Sarge stay with MAC at one of his relatives homes....FREEEeeeeee????
Soooo I would have to say your entry fee to shoot and the cost of practice rounds was probably more than your share of that "ONE FINE RIDE" that MAC picked out.....after all..... there is a cost to looked like High Rollers all weekend.....*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *NOWWWWwwwww....wait a minute.....fess up....didn't you and Sarge stay with MAC at one of his relatives homes....FREEEeeeeee????
> Soooo I would have to say your entry fee to shoot and the cost of practice rounds was probably more than your share of that "ONE FINE RIDE" that MAC picked out.....after all..... there is a cost to looked like High Rollers all weekend.....*
> .


Oh no Lucky. My share of the car was over 300 bucks.:zip: Then when you ride with Mac you have to park Valet. Thats at lease 5 more bucks each time. We must have parked Valet 25 times in just 2 days. Now we stayed outside in the suburbs. We used my card to fill the tank. Now that is just the car expense. To top it off, I did not have any part of renting the car. That's Mac and Sarge's doing. 
I rented the van for Lascaster this year. I picked it up Thur and returned it late Sunday night. Total cost =100 bucks. Now who should have been in charge of renting a car in Vegas. I rest my case.
Mac is a HIGH ROLLER, I'm just not bankrolling it this time.:wink:


----------



## jarlicker

Its been an entire year now. I still hear about that darn rental car three days a week, every week since last February. I thought what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, I guess not!

Please I have heard enough about this to last me a life time.


----------



## Firstmaxx

jarlicker said:


> Its been an entire year now. I still hear about that darn rental car three days a week, every week since last February. I thought what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, I guess not!
> 
> Please I have heard enough about this to last me a life time.


Jarlicker, you better be nice or no more chicken for you.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Jarlicker, you better be nice or no more chicken for you.:wink:


Or pork chops :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Oh no Lucky. My share of the car was over 300 bucks.:zip: Then when you ride with Mac you have to park Valet. Thats at lease 5 more bucks each time. We must have parked Valet 25 times in just 2 days. Now we stayed outside in the suburbs. We used my card to fill the tank. Now that is just the car expense. To top it off, I did not have any part of renting the car. That's Mac and Sarge's doing.
> I rented the van for Lascaster this year. I picked it up Thur and returned it late Sunday night. Total cost =100 bucks. Now who should have been in charge of renting a car in Vegas. I rest my case.
> Mac is a HIGH ROLLER, I'm just not bankrolling it this time.:wink:


*WOOOOOOoooooooo....sorry Eddie.....for making you relive that weekend again and raise your blood pressure.....

I guess one's perception is one's own....Now settle back down in your comfy chair and chill.........*


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WOOOOOOoooooooo....sorry Eddie.....for making you relive that weekend again and raise your blood pressure.....
> 
> I guess one's perception is one's own....Now settle back down in your comfy chair and chill.........*


I'm OK Lucky. Just a little note for anyone going anywhere with MAC & SARGE. (DO NOT LET THEM RENT THE RIDE) :darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Or pork chops :wink:


Your right Prag. I will always remember that night. It's hard being a JOE.:wink:


----------



## psargeant

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm OK Lucky. Just a little note for anyone going anywhere with MAC & SARGE. (DO NOT LET THEM RENT THE RIDE) :darkbeer:


Don't blame me for that one. I was as surprised as you...one of these days I'm going to have money and see Mac at the same time to get square with him:embara:...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> Don't blame me for that one. I was as surprised as you...one of these days I'm going to have money and see Mac at the same time to get square with him:embara:...


*Is Eddie here this morning...???...Nope....Don't see him...Good...Don't want to get him flamed up again this morning....buttttttt....SARGE.....

Surely...Unlimited "Escalade Lap Dances" for the whole weekend was included with that rental....*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Is Eddie here this morning...???...Nope....Don't see him...Good...Don't want to get him flamed up again this morning....buttttttt....SARGE.....
> 
> Surely...Unlimited "Escalade Lap Dances" for the whole weekend was included with that rental....*
> .


I think the issue had something to do with the SIZE and COLOR of the Escalade.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Is Eddie here this morning...???...Nope....Don't see him...Good...Don't want to get him flamed up again this morning....buttttttt....SARGE.....
> 
> Surely...Unlimited "Escalade Lap Dances" for the whole weekend was included with that rental....*
> .


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that Lucky, but you're starting to scare me:scared::scared:


pragmatic_lee said:


> I think the issue had something to do with the SIZE and COLOR of the Escalade.


I got pictures of Sarge Jr. in the next door neighbors little pink Barbie Jeep....I am going to break them out next time he starts getting to insolent...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I got pictures of Sarge Jr. in the next door neighbors little pink Barbie Jeep....I am going to break them out next time he starts getting to insolent...


And don't forget to pull out the pix of him as a baby, naked in the bath tub when he brings home his first "girl friend".


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that Lucky, but you're starting to scare me:scared::scared:
> 
> 
> *Honey....with that naivete and your looks.....your wallet is gonna be a whole lot lighter after your next Vegas trip.....*
> .


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> And don't forget to pull out the pix of him as a baby, naked in the bath tub when he brings home his first "girl friend".


Oh...don't worry I won't...My wife likes to "scrapbook"...I had her make a special "embarassing Moments" book just for such an occasion...


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> psargeant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that Lucky, but you're starting to scare me:scared::scared:
> 
> 
> *Honey....with that naivete and your looks.....your wallet is gonna be a whole lot lighter after your next Vegas trip.....*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky...I'm not that naive, I know what a lap dance is...but it was just me Mac and Fast Eddie in that Escaladeukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
Click to expand...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> GOT LUCKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky...I'm not that naive, I know what a lap dance is...but it was just me Mac and Fast Eddie in that Escaladeukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK....Here is the deal.....
> 
> Basic Pkg. Deal : Escalade Rental for the Weekend in Vegas.....$200.00
> Special Pkg. Deal : Escalade Rental with Hot Chicks providing Unlimited Lap Dances every time you strap in.....$700.00
> 
> SOOOOoooo from your response so far....I'd say MAC and EDDIE got your share of the "Special Deal"!!!! *
Click to expand...


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> psargeant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OK....Here is the deal.....
> 
> Basic Pkg. Deal : Escalade Rental for the Weekend in Vegas.....$200.00
> Special Pkg. Deal : Escalade Rental with Hot Chicks providing Unlimited Lap Dances every time you strap in.....$700.00
> 
> SOOOOoooo from your response so far....I'd say MAC and EDDIE got your share of the "Special Deal"!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Mac certainly had his fun on the old strip (yummy)...but not in the Escalade...
> 
> I might even go in for $700 for that deal...
Click to expand...


----------



## Firstmaxx

I sure am glad I'm not with Mac today. I talked to Mac around 2:30 today. He was at the car rental place in Vegas. He picking up his ride for the weekend. At 500 per day, he's getting a Vet. He can only get I pole dancer in that one.:tongue: He offered me a ride if I could get out to Vegas. I will have to passsssss on this one.:thumbs_up Good luck Mac getting a sucker to split cost on this one.:zip:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think the issue had something to do with the SIZE and COLOR of the Escalade.


Thats a good one Prag.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Is Eddie here this morning...???...Nope....Don't see him...Good...Don't want to get him flamed up again this morning....buttttttt....SARGE.....
> 
> Surely...Unlimited "Escalade Lap Dances" for the whole weekend was included with that rental....*
> .


Lucky, I wish there were Escalade Lap Dancers in with the rental. That would have made Mac my hero.


----------



## Firstmaxx

psargeant said:


> GOT LUCKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky...I'm not that naive, I know what a lap dance is...but it was just me Mac and Fast Eddie in that Escaladeukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarge, I bet Mac will go back to see his friend at the downtown Vegas strip.:zip:
Click to expand...


----------



## psargeant

Firstmaxx said:


> Sarge, I bet Mac will go back to see his friend at the downtown Vegas strip.:zip:


Without us around to keep him in check, I'm betting he ends up broke if he does find his friend...we may never see ol' Mac again...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Without us around to keep him in check, I'm betting he ends up broke if he does find his friend...we may never see ol' Mac again...


He's already lost. Sent him a PM last evening and nothing in response. Would everyone please join me in a moment of silent remembrance of Mac?


----------



## Bees

psargeant said:


> Without us around to keep him in check, I'm betting he ends up broke if he does find his friend...we may never see ol' Mac again...


I suppose we should remind him he is there to stick arrows in a target, not shaft what ever he can find.. :wink::cocktail:


----------



## psargeant

He isn't there to shoot, he's there to gamble...shooting really only gets in his way...


----------



## Bees

psargeant said:


> He isn't there to shoot, he's there to gamble...shooting really only gets in his way...


it's a gamble everytime he shoots.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Bees said:


> it's a gamble everytime he shoots.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

*"Quote of the Day"!!!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bees said:


> it's a gamble everytime he shoots.





GOT LUCKY said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> *"Quote of the Day"!!!!!*


Yea, that's right - pick on Mac when he's away. Poor guy is probably laid up in some alley on the wrong side of the tracks in Vegas. Or either he's at the hospital after chewing his arm off this morning.


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, that's right - pick on Mac when he's away. Poor guy is probably laid up in some alley on the wrong side of the tracks in Vegas. Or either he's at the hospital after chewing his arm off this morning.


50 miles out he is dialin 1-800-BABE, yea he's in an alley all right. :zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bees said:


> 50 miles out he is dialin 1-800-BABE, yea he's in an alley all right. :zip:


The correct number is 1 900 Dial A Weakness (Jarlicker told me).


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, that's right - pick on Mac when he's away. Poor guy is probably laid up in some alley on the wrong side of the tracks in Vegas. Or either he's at the hospital after chewing his arm off this morning.


I thought the Bunny Ranch got a facelift??


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I thought the Bunny Ranch got a facelift??


What's the Bunny Ranch 

:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> What's the Bunny Ranch
> 
> :tongue:


It's got it's own show on HBO.

If ya get the time, Google Moonlight Bunny Ranch.

But be careful, it's NSFW.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> It's got it's own show on HBO.
> 
> If ya get the time, Google Moonlight Bunny Ranch.
> 
> But be careful, it's NSFW.


I'm ashamed to know that you even know of such a place. Had no idea there was that kinda stuff on the internet.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Spoon13 said:


> I thought the Bunny Ranch got a facelift??


*It did......last year......right after MAC upped his credit limit......*
.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm ashamed to know that you even know of such a place. Had no idea there was that kinda stuff on the internet.


I was looking for a Lop-Eared rabbit for the house as a pet. I found that by mistake.:embara::angel:

Yeah, that's it.:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I was looking for a Lop-Eared rabbit for the house as a pet. I found that by mistake.:embara::angel:
> 
> Yeah, that's it.:thumbs_up


Kinda like the original "thewhitehouse.com" - wonder what it cost us taxpayers to buy that one from the original owners.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kinda like the original "thewhitehouse.com" - wonder what it cost us taxpayers to buy that one from the original owners.


That is probably better left unknown.


----------



## Macaholic

Bees said:


> it's a gamble everytime he shoots.


DING DING we have a winner!


----------



## Bees

macaholic said:


> ding ding we have a winner!


ha...


----------



## Firstmaxx

Macaholic said:


> DING DING we have a winner!


I could not have said it any better.:darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx

psargeant said:


> Without us around to keep him in check, I'm betting he ends up broke if he does find his friend...we may never see ol' Mac again...


I remember the look on Mac's face after he spent time with his friend. It was priceless. Also you heading for the ATM after you meet your friend. :tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It did......last year......right after MAC upped his credit limit......*
> .


Lucky, Mac knows all the bunny's at the ranch. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Lucky, Mac knows all the bunny's at the ranch. :wink:


*Sooooo when he told me he had a Super "Clutch".....he wasn't talking about his truck...........*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Sooooo when he told me he had a Super "Clutch".....he wasn't talking about his truck...........*
> .


There is no telling what Mac is talking about.  Remember it's Mac.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> There is no telling what Mac is talking about.  Remember it's Mac.


Hello Pot.....


----------



## Firstmaxx

Talked to Mac earlier today, He survived Vegas. He's even bringing some money back. Mac, can i bum a buck. :thumbs_up


----------



## Firstmaxx

Where you hiding Prag. You coming to Raleigh Thur and get you weekly ars wooping. :wink: Chat and Steve, Jarlicker and I shot a score last night. Looks like Steve is sandbagging already. Bring the cookies so you can do the serving.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Where you hiding Prag. You coming to Raleigh Thur and get you weekly ars wooping. :wink: Chat and Steve, Jarlicker and I shot a score last night. Looks like Steve is sandbagging already. Bring the cookies so you can do the serving.


I'm right here and plan to post 2 scores on Thu. night (good, bad, or ugly). And least we forget, I believe that other than Jarlicker, I (note: ME) posted the highest score last week and it was higher than all 3 of Mac's Vegas scores.

I'm telling you guys, I got my game together. I put a cork board up in my shop last Sat. and pinned all my "earned" crispys on it. Seems that 43% of them are all signed by No_X_Eddie. :wink:

Thu. night will just be a prelude to the whooping you're all going to get this weekend.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag, if 43% are my chrispy's then you must not have more that 4 or 5.:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, if 43% are my chrispy's then you must not have more that 4 or 5.:


FirstMaxx 3
Mac 2
Sarge 1
Prag Jr 1

But who's counting. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Well at lease i'm at the top of some List.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Well at lease i'm at the top of some List.


And my intention is to keep you on top of "that list". Mac & Sarge just aren't any competition anymore. :tongue:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> And my intention is to keep you on top of "that list". Mac & Sarge just aren't any competition anymore. :tongue:


Careful Prag, Mac and Sarge are sneaky dudes.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Careful Prag, Mac and Sarge are sneaky dudes.


I think you misspelled something - did you mean to say they are "stinky duds"?


----------



## psargeant

That ain't right prag:nono:...I haven't been smack talkin' you in weeks...we'll see who leave GM with the crispies...make sure you sharpie has plenty of ink...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> That ain't right prag:nono:...I haven't been smack talkin' you in weeks...we'll see who leave GM with the crispies...make sure you sharpie has plenty of ink...


----------



## Firstmaxx

Get him Sarge. That's one mean pig Prag.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Get him Sarge. That's one mean pig Prag.


Pork chops go good with MACnuggets and CHICKEN WINGS.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pork chops go good with MACnuggets and CHICKEN WINGS.


It's about time you left out the Donuts. Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> It's about time you left out the Donuts. Thanks. :thumbs_up


Yea, I was starting to get sick just looking at the pix ukey:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


>


 Now that is funny...you need to e-mail me that file prag...


----------



## Firstmaxx

psargeant said:


> Now that is funny...you need to e-mail me that file prag...


I would not want to meet up with that pig in a dark alley. I like to see the pig and Hornet have a stare down.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Is that Pig your pet Prag or your shooting buddy?:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Looks like all the boy's are heading to Greensboro today. Not Me. It's some kind of holiday. :mg: I'm here with my darling wife to celebrate. May all you lucky ones that get to shoot today shoot one off the target.:wink: You all suck. You too Prag.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Got a call from Prag, sounds like he had a good day on Saturday. Mac, Prag called, said you suck. He's right. :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Where are you hiding Mac. Prag is talking a lot of smack. :mg: He has you # now.


----------



## Bees

Firstmaxx said:


> Where are you hiding Mac. Prag is talking a lot of smack. :mg: He has you # now.



Mac usually goes into hiding after he takes a woopin.

look for him to surface after he licks his wounds a bit, sometime just before the HillBilly I recon...


----------



## Firstmaxx

Bees said:


> Mac usually goes into hiding after he takes a woopin.
> 
> look for him to surface after he licks his wounds a bit, sometime just before the HillBilly I recon...


Your right Bees. I called out to him today. He was mumbling something about money. I thank he was at the bank picking up some One's for the next round of chrispy's that he will be handing out. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Your right Bees. I called out to him today. He was mumbling something about money. I thank he was at the bank picking up some One's for the next round of crispy's that he will be handing out. :wink:


*...and 2 have my name on them.....*
.


----------



## Bees

Firstmaxx said:


> Your right Bees. I called out to him today. He was mumbling something about money. I thank he was at the bank picking up some One's for the next round of chrispy's that he will be handing out. :wink:


Heck he carries that bank on his hip..


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *...and 2 have my name on them.....*
> .


Tell me more tell me more Lucky. What does Mac owe you. How did you sucker Mac in. :mg:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Tell me more tell me more Lucky. What does Mac owe you. How did you sucker Mac in. :mg:


*I'll wait to let MAC fill you in......but he was EASY!!!!!*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I'll wait to let MAC fill you in......but he was EASY!!!!!*
> .


It's not one of those Blonde Things.


----------



## heilman181

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I'll wait to let MAC fill you in......but he was EASY!!!!!*
> .


$2.99 per pound :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

heilman181 said:


> $2.99 per pound :mg:


Would that be a Extra Large Big Mac.


----------



## Bees

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I'll wait to let MAC fill you in......but he was EASY!!!!!*
> .


Mac below is your template so your can make yoru sign and put it on your forehead.
























Sucker


----------



## Firstmaxx

MacSuckerMacNugget :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bees said:


> Mac below is your template so your can make yoru sign and put it on your forehead.
> 
> 
> Sucker


Heck, after the score spot I gave Sarge, I think I might need one as well. Spot him 90 points and he uses 89 of them.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck, after the score spot I gave Sarge, I think I might need one as well. Spot him 90 points and he uses 89 of them.


I had to shoot a PB by about 13 points to get there...That wasn't a sucker bet at all...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I had to shoot a PB by about 13 points to get there...That wasn't a sucker bet at all...


To paraphrase YOUR own words on Sat.: "Lee, you fell for a sucker bet, I've been shooting my recurve really good lately".


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> To paraphrase YOUR own words on Sat.: "Lee, you fell for a sucker bet, I've been shooting my recurve really good lately".


Yeah, but who took home the crispy Saturday??? I'm sure you've gloated about it somewhere:dontknow:...it took a wicked comeback and super strong Sunday for me not to give up 3...if you can gloat about a win, you can accept the teasing a defeat brings too...:nyah:that flippin' pig still cracks me up...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Yeah, but who took home the crispy Saturday??? I'm sure you've gloated about it somewhere:dontknow:...it took a wicked comeback and super strong Sunday for me not to give up 3...if you can gloat about a win, you can accept the teasing a defeat brings too...:nyah:that flippin' pig still cracks me up...


Me gloat???? 

You might like this pig as well


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Me gloat????
> 
> You might like this pig as well


Good, but nowhere near as funny...that first pig looks just like NoXEddie sneaking up on MacGoo...**** eatin' grin and all...


----------



## Firstmaxx

psargeant said:


> Good, but nowhere near as funny...that first pig looks just like NoXEddie sneaking up on MacGoo...**** eatin' grin and all...


Watch out Sarge, I know where you live. :wink: Get him Prag.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Good, but nowhere near as funny...that first pig looks just like NoXEddie sneaking up on MacGoo...**** eatin' grin and all...


No_X_Eddie is busy just trying to sneak up on his own shadow. Besides MacGooooo must be in a self inflected "solitary confinement". :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> I had to shoot a PB by about 13 points to get there...That wasn't a sucker bet at all...


I'm feeling pretty suckered. I should have whittled you down a few. But for the sake of being "Fair", you got TOO MANY POINTS!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I'm feeling pretty suckered. I should have whittled you down a few. But for the sake of being "Fair", you got TOO MANY POINTS!!!!


+90 (as in point spread)

Matt, it was great seeing, shooting, and eating with you again!!! Glad you're back!


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> No_X_Eddie is busy just trying to sneak up on his own shadow. Besides MacGooooo must be in a self inflected "solitary confinement". :wink:


Prag, As slow and as old as you are, I can just walk up to catch you.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Prag, As slow and as old as you are, I can just walk up to catch you.:wink:


It's not my slowness nor age - it's the sun coming in the Windows at CoS that has me pinned in the corner. :wink:

Get busy on Ken & Gary and get us some shades on those windows.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> +90 (as in point spread)
> 
> Matt, it was great seeing, shooting, and eating with you again!!! Glad you're back!


Yeah it was a blast. We'll have to do it again soon.

I wish I had given him 90. I gave him 50 each half. That WON'T happen EVER AGAIN.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah it was a blast. We'll have to do it again soon.
> 
> I wish I had given him 90. I gave him 50 each half. That WON'T happen EVER AGAIN.


Well if he can live with our crispies, I guess we can live without them. I wonder if he's having trouble sleeping at nights? :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's not my slowness nor age - it's the sun coming in the Windows at CoS that has me pinned in the corner. :wink:
> 
> Get busy on Ken & Gary and get us some shades on those windows.


I tried to get a score in last night. Chad and I were shooting. We could not get more that 2 shots off without someone asking 10,000 ? We just gave up. Now about the shades, We like keeping you pinned in the corner. That helps us to keep a Hornet EYE on you. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well if he can live with our crispies, I guess we can live without them. I wonder if he's having trouble sleeping at nights? :wink:


I'll bet he sleeps like a baby. It's all good though. Now that the pump is primed, I get the flow going the OTHER WAY!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I tried to get a score in last night. Chad and I were shooting. We could not get more that 2 shots off without someone asking 10,000 ? We just gave up. Now about the shades, We like keeping you pinned in the corner. That helps us to keep a Hornet EYE on you. :wink:


I talked to Chad this morning and got the run down on last evening at CoS. Wonder if I should bring some duct tape tomorrow night?


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> I talked to Chad this morning and got the run down on last evening at CoS. Wonder if I should bring some duct tape tomorrow night?


It would take more that duct tape to have helped us last night. Its the first time I have seen Chad show his dark side.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> It would take more that duct tape to have helped us last night. Its the first time I have seen Chad show his dark side.


Saw Joe on AT last evening so knew he wasn't there. Feb. is half over and I got to post 2 more scores, so my dark side may come out tomorrow night "if needed".


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I'm feeling pretty suckered. I should have whittled you down a few. But for the sake of being "Fair", you got TOO MANY POINTS!!!!


You left with a crispy...how did I get to many points


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah it was a blast. We'll have to do it again soon.
> 
> I wish I had given him 90. I gave him 50 each half. That WON'T happen EVER AGAIN.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Well if he can live with our crispies, I guess we can live without them. I wonder if he's having trouble sleeping at nights? :wink:


:blah::blah::blah: You both won a crispy...you just can't handle getting whooped by a 'curver...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> You left with a crispy...how did I get to many points


On the 3 spot I'll agree that 50 was fair. The 5 spot is a different story. You said you bettered your PB by 13 points. That would make your old PB a 257. 257 + 50 is 307. I never had a chance. Even if I shoot clean, I would have lost.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> On the 3 spot I'll agree that 50 was fair. The 5 spot is a different story. You said you bettered your PB by 13 points. That would make your old PB a 257. 257 + 50 is 307. I never had a chance. Even if I shoot clean, I would have lost.


Prag was smart enought to only give me 40, I would have taken 45 from you...I needed like 70 on the 3 spot:embara:...I actually asked for less than I thought I would need to try and push myself to be better. My 5 spot average was around 245 ish, 257 was the best I had ever done, but was an anamole(sp?)...


----------



## Macaholic

alright you Suking SUCKERS......enough speculation about the current availability of Mac's Mcnuggets of Archery Enjoyment.....otherwise known as crispys:wink:

financing a palace of indoor flinging has consumed my attention and since NoXeddie declined my offer to let him pay for it

the Hilton East will be accepting reservation in April:darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> alright you Suking SUCKERS......enough speculation about the current availability of Mac's Mcnuggets of Archery Enjoyment.....otherwise known as crispys:wink:
> 
> financing a palace of indoor flinging has consumed my attention and since NoXeddie declined my offer to let him pay for it
> 
> the Hilton East will be accepting reservation in April:darkbeer:


:rock: Let me know what I can do to help...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> alright you Suking SUCKERS......enough speculation about the current availability of Mac's Mcnuggets of Archery Enjoyment.....otherwise known as crispys:wink:
> 
> financing a palace of indoor flinging has consumed my attention and since NoXeddie declined my offer to let him pay for it
> 
> the Hilton East will be accepting reservation in April:darkbeer:


I don't care what everyone else says about you - you da man!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Prag was smart enought to only give me 40,


So what are you trying to say??:mg::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> So what are you trying to say??:mg::wink:


Probably that you are/were a bigger sucker than I. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Macaholic said:


> alright you Suking SUCKERS......enough speculation about the current availability of Mac's Mcnuggets of Archery Enjoyment.....otherwise known as crispys:wink:
> 
> financing a palace of indoor flinging has consumed my attention and since NoXeddie declined my offer to let him pay for it
> 
> the Hilton East will be accepting reservation in April:darkbeer:


*WOOOOOO---HOOOOOOO!!!!!!........CONGRATULATIONS MAC!!!​240 miles 3 1/2 hours.....but heyyyyyy....... it's interstate all the wayyyy...

Now don't go filling up that "Indoor Archery Range" with too much space consuming stuff like printing equipment.........*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WOOOOOO---HOOOOOOO!!!!!!........CONGRATULATIONS MAC!!!​240 miles 3 1/2 hours.....but heyyyyyy....... it's interstate all the wayyyy...
> 
> Now don't go filling up that "Indoor Archery Range" with too much space consuming stuff like printing equipment.........*
> .


We're probably going to have to watch Mac like a hawk if he has multiple lanes and reserves one for himself. Probably a sure fire bet that there'll be a big electro magnet in the center of that target.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sorry to have to be the one to bring this to Mac's attention on this joyful day, but he might want to check out this link


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,471564,00.html


----------



## Firstmaxx

Mac, I want my own lane. Only I can shoot on one of the spider targets. We can put Prag in the corner. I'll share with Lucky. (It's that Blonde Thing.):wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> Mac, I want my own lane. Only I can shoot on one of the spider targets. We can put Prag in the corner. I'll share with Lucky. (It's that Blonde Thing.):wink:



*AWHHHhhhhhhh Thank You Eddie but remember....I picked up a new spiderweb target at Lanaster last month with my gift certificate sooo I will share with you....
I'm hoping MAC will cover that whole end wall with sheets of Tim's target material....we don't need any fly-thrus.....
Heyyyy...MAC....just apply my weekend wager winnings to the cause....:chortle:*
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AWHHHhhhhhhh Thank You Eddie but remember....I picked up a new spiderweb target at Lanaster last month with my gift certificate sooo I will share with you....
> I'm hoping MAC will cover that whole end wall with sheets of Tim's target material....we don't need any fly-thrus.....
> Heyyyy...MAC....just apply my weekend wager winnings to the cause....:chortle:*
> .


That's right Lucky, Mac must have lost a lot to you. Poor old Mac. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Talked to Mac earlier tonight. He's hanging out with OBT & OBT Jr tonight. Maybe OBT is given Mac some tips on building The Hilton East. :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet

You guys haven't figured out what your scores are yet :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys haven't figured out what your scores are yet :chortle: :wink:


We have figured out that we all suck. That being said, we are having alot of fun at it. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> We have figured out that we all suck. That being said, we are having alot of fun at it. :wink:


Took you all long enough....

To realize you suck....and too have fun :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Brown Hornet said:


> Took you all long enough....
> 
> To realize you suck....and too have fun :wink:


We have a good time first, then maybe some archery will breaks out. How are things going with the Hornet.


----------



## Firstmaxx

OK PRAG, Now that you have all our crispy's, why don't you bring a couple tonight and see who takes them from you.:mg: It's easy to get them on the way up but can you keep them when your on the top. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> OK PRAG, Now that you have all our crispy's, why don't you bring a couple tonight and see who takes them from you.:mg: It's easy to get them on the way up but can you keep them when your on the top. :wink:


I plan to be there tonight, but not sure how much shooting I can do. Left work early yesterday and am not "on the clock" today due to a head cold. I'm going to try to post another score tonight and might use my States score as the 5th one. I'd surely like another of you crispies, but just not sure I'm up to going after it today.


----------



## Prag Jr

pragmatic_lee said:


> I plan to be there tonight, but not sure how much shooting I can do. Left work early yesterday and am not "on the clock" today due to a head cold. I'm going to try to post another score tonight and might use my States score as the 5th one. I'd surely like another of you crispies, but just not sure I'm up to going after it today.


WEAK! :wink: Man up! (you are still letting me ride with you aren't you?)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Prag Jr said:


> WEAK! :wink: Man up! (you are still letting me ride with you aren't you?)


Yea, you can ride with me if you'll keep a snot rag handy. ukey:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> OK PRAG, Now that you have all our crispy's, why don't you bring a couple tonight and see who takes them from you.:mg: It's easy to get them on the way up but can you keep them when your on the top. :wink:


*WOOOOOoooooooo.....that reminds me of a conversation I had a while ago with Owen Jeffrey about the fun we have shooting and betting crispies....
I was explaining what a "crispy bet" was and he got a twinkle in his eyes and told me about his earlier days (he's 80+) shooting leagues and their bet payoffs.
They used "skins" that when won from another archer, they would hang off their quivers or belts for bragging rights till the next match at which time the loser could "win it back" to save face.....

Being a very good shot, he had collected quite a few and laughed about intimidating the losers at their next match by reaching down and stroking each skin while making eye contact with it's former owner......

...and some think our "smack talking" on the shooting line is intimidating....*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WOOOOOoooooooo.....that reminds me of a conversation I had a while ago with Owen Jeffrey about the fun we have shooting and betting crispies....
> I was explaining what a "crispy bet" was and he got a twinkle in his eyes and told me about his earlier days (he's 80+) shooting leagues and their bet payoffs.
> They used "skins" that when won from another archer, they would hang off their quivers or belts for bragging rights till the next match at which time the loser could "win it back" to save face.....
> 
> Being a very good shot, he had collected quite a few and laughed about intimidating the losers at their next match by reaching down and stroking each skin while making eye contact with it's former owner......
> 
> ...and some think our "smack talking" on the shooting line is intimidating....*


Interesting idea, but I'm afraid I'd have a hard time standing up. If I had a skin from everyone I've took a crispie from lately, I'd lisp to one side. Of course, I guess I could hang them on the buckle of my quiver and use a kick stand.


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> Interesting idea, but I'm afraid I'd have a hard time standing up. If I had a skin from everyone I've took a crispie from lately, I'd lisp to one side. Of course, I guess I could hang them on the buckle of my quiver and use a kick stand.


one end would be on the gound and I can't help but wonder where your competitors might put the other end.. :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Interesting idea, but I'm afraid I'd have a hard time standing up. If I had a skin from everyone I've took a crispie from lately, I'd lisp to one side. Of course, I guess I could hang them on the buckle of my quiver and use a kick stand.


*Yeahhhh..yeahhhhhh....yeahhhhhhhhhh

then when the losers lighten your load and win them all back from you....you will *:rapture:
.


----------



## Firstmaxx

got lucky said:


> *yeahhhh..yeahhhhhh....yeahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> then when the losers lighten your load and win them all back from you....you will *:rapture:
> .


fall


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Firstmaxx said:


> fall


*NOOOOOOOoooooo.....EDDIE.....YOU MISSED IT.....just like those X's..... :bolt:

He's sooooooo full of......" HOT AIR"....having all of those skins removed will turn him into a HOT AIR BALLOON :rapture:

Get it nowwwww???...*
.


----------



## Bees

GOT LUCKY said:


> *NOOOOOOOoooooo.....EDDIE.....YOU MISSED IT.....just like those X's..... :bolt:
> 
> He's sooooooo full of......" HOT AIR"....having all of those skins removed will turn him into a HOT AIR BALLOON :rapture:
> 
> Get it nowwwww???...*
> .



So that's what I'm smellin, Hot Air escaping from Prag????:


----------



## Firstmaxx

GOT LUCKY said:


> *NOOOOOOOoooooo.....EDDIE.....YOU MISSED IT.....just like those X's..... :bolt:
> 
> He's sooooooo full of......" HOT AIR"....having all of those skins removed will turn him into a HOT AIR BALLOON :rapture:
> 
> Get it nowwwww???...*
> .


I stand corrected Lucky. I shot with Prag tonight and you right, Lots of hot Air. We put him on the far left lane to keep a eye on him. It's a good thing that he did not put up a crispy tonight.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Firstmaxx said:


> I stand corrected Lucky. I shot with Prag tonight and you right, Lots of hot Air. We put him on the far left lane to keep a eye on him. It's a good thing that he did not put up a crispy tonight.:mg:


You still shooting Buckshot?:wink:

You guys are missing out on an easy way to keep Prag under wraps.....I reveled the secret at LAS.....

But then most of you probably don't have the ability to do it.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Anyone know of anybody that sales shirts with a big ole target on the back? Everybody wants a piece of Prag. And No_X_Eddie, the 2nd score I posted tonight (293) beat your 292.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Anyone know of anybody that sales shirts with a big ole target on the back? Everybody wants a piece of Prag. And No_X_Eddie, the 2nd score I posted tonight (293) beat your 292.


They just want a piece of you because they know they can beat you.:wink:

But I am telling you right now.....If you EVER loose to No X again....at least anytime soon.....you are cut off.

That's just ridiculousukey:


----------



## Bees

pragmatic_lee said:


> Anyone know of anybody that sales shirts with a big ole target on the back? Everybody wants a piece of Prag. And No_X_Eddie, the 2nd score I posted tonight (293) beat your 292.



What was the first score???

How many do overs ya get down there??? 

Way to go First Max everyone loves a winner...


----------



## Firstmaxx

Bees said:


> What was the first score???
> 
> How many do overs ya get down there???
> 
> Way to go First Max everyone loves a winner...


Thanks Bees, Prag forget to post his first score. I wander why. I don't think he wanted to put up a chrispy. :wink:

An to smack talker Stinger. I have never seen a big score out of YOU.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag, Thanks for posting the Cos scored. This is going to be a good shoot-out. The question Is, who is sandbagging and who is going to step up and take the money. Do we have a chrispy on this ONE.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Where is Prag hiding.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Where is Prag hiding.:mg:


You never know - might be sneaking up behind you right now.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> You never know - might be sneaking up behind you right now.


I Knew that would bring you out of your bush. Who have you been pestering since I been gone. I going to try to get in a score tonight. All I need is one more point than you.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I Knew that would bring you out of your bush. Who have you been pestering since I been gone. I going to try to get in a score tonight. All I need is one more point than you.:wink:


Don't count on it - I may replace that 290 first score of mine with a 295 on Thu. night. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't count on it - I may replace that 290 first score of mine with a 295 on Thu. night. :wink:


I'll cut the strings on my bow if you shoot a 295.:mg: In you dreams. You must be talking about a 5 spot game. You have been talking with Hornet way too much. You are starting to sound like him.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I'll cut the strings on my bow if you shoot a 295.:mg: In you dreams. You must be talking about a 5 spot game. You have been talking with Hornet way too much. You are starting to sound like him.:wink:


Be careful - someone else said that one Thu. night at CoS and gets talked about now for not doing it. 

Just so we're on the same track - your strings on "what" will you cut? :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Be careful - someone else said that one Thu. night at CoS and gets talked about now for not doing it.
> 
> Just so we're on the same track - your strings on "what" will you cut? :wink:


Your strings. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Ha Prag, cant wait for Thru Night. Got my knife with me. How are your strings.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Ha Prag, cant wait for Thru Night. Got my knife with me. How are your strings.:mg:


My strings are doing fine. :wink: 

Now before you read what I am about to say, please understand that I fully recognize that everyone is their own backyard champion and shooting in my backyard is quite a bit different than shoot with the bunch of crazies in Raleigh. :wink:

Having said that, here's what I was doing and did yesterday while we were making our posts on this thread.

I was in the process of converting my 2nd lizard to the X shoot through. Took it down, mounted the X mods and cable posts, then put it back together with the cable slide while I wait on my strings and cables. Carried it out to the yard and shot it a few times to be sure everything was good.

I felt "in the groove", so I took out lizard #1 and my Fatboys and decided to shoot a round. Was using the same sight/scope on both bows so had to do a little adjusting, but after I felt it was close I decided to shoot a full round of 30 arrows at the 3 spot.

It may never happen again or maybe it has "finally all come together", but I shot a 298  Like I said, everyone is their own backyard champion, but I shot this just like I would have at the range - no mulligans or do overs.

My project for tonight is to sharpen my pocket knife so I can loan it to you to cut YOUR strings. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> My strings are doing fine. :wink:
> 
> Now before you read what I am about to say, please understand that I fully recognize that everyone is their own backyard champion and shooting in my backyard is quite a bit different than shoot with the bunch of crazies in Raleigh. :wink:
> 
> Having said that, here's what I was doing and did yesterday while we were making our posts on this thread.
> 
> I was in the process of converting my 2nd lizard to the X shoot through. Took it down, mounted the X mods and cable posts, then put it back together with the cable slide while I wait on my strings and cables. Carried it out to the yard and shot it a few times to be sure everything was good.
> 
> I felt "in the groove", so I took out lizard #1 and my Fatboys and decided to shoot a round. Was using the same sight/scope on both bows so had to do a little adjusting, but after I felt it was close I decided to shoot a full round of 30 arrows at the 3 spot.
> 
> It may never happen again or maybe it has "finally all come together", but I shot a 298  Like I said, everyone is their own backyard champion, but I shot this just like I would have at the range - no mulligans or do overs.
> 
> My project for tonight is to sharpen my pocket knife so I can loan it to you to cut YOUR strings. :wink:


My hats off to you my brother. I have only scored a 298 one time at COS. I know how it feels. Much like you, I may not shoot it again. I did some shooting last night with Chopper Steve, and 3Dshooter. Did not fare as well as you. I would have some runs that would last 4 ends. Just could not put a run of 10 ends together. I'll keep the knife sharp just in case.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> My hats off to you my brother. I have only scored a 298 one time at COS. I know how it feels. Much like you, I may not shoot it again. I did some shooting last night with Chopper Steve, and 3Dshooter. Did not fare as well as you. I would have some runs that would last 4 ends. Just could not put a run of 10 ends together. I'll keep the knife sharp just in case.:wink:


Did you post that as a score? :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did you post that as a score? :wink:


Never put 10 ends together to score. Shot my usual, X 10 9. I remember when I would been happy with that. Never ending quest.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Never put 10 ends together to score. Shot my usual, X 10 9. I remember when I would been happy with that. Never ending quest.


Only 3 more days for everyone to get their 5 qualifying scores in.

How about this (for those that don't get all 5 in)?
They can pay the $5 for each score not posted BUT, they must post a 300 as their score. This will get their money and allow them to shoot in the finals, but it will drastically hurt their handicap.


----------



## Firstmaxx

What do you think about taking the scores already posted and getting a handicap. If someone only has 3 scores posted than we will work with the 3 scores to get their handicap.


----------



## Firstmaxx

If you only have 3 scores, you still pay for all 5.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> What do you think about taking the scores already posted and getting a handicap. If someone only has 3 scores posted than we will work with the 3 scores to get their handicap.


That's doable, but the idea of 5 scores was to get a good sample to determine a "valid" handicap. 



Firstmaxx said:


> If you only have 3 scores, you still pay for all 5.


YES, they must pay the $25 to qualify to shoot in the finals. Wouldn't be fair for someone that's only paid $10 to qualify for the same thing(s) as those of us that have paid the full amount.

We may need to discuss this with the group on Thu. night since this will probably be the last time we're all together before we start shooting the finals.


----------



## Firstmaxx

---:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant

Hey eddie...you suck:nyah:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Hey eddie...you suck:nyah:


See post 452. If I'd had the gonads to call him out AND he didn't have to go feed the dog, he would be looking a new set of strings today.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> See post 452. If I'd had the gonads to call him out AND he didn't have to go feed the dog, he would be looking a new set of strings today.


First of all, Sarge you SUCK.

Now for you Prag. We both know the real story. That being said, You have really picked up your game. I'm glad for you. Please help me Prag, WHO sent WHO to the Pine last night.:wink:

And Last, YOU SUCK SARGE.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Prag, I got you by a ring.:mg:

And Sarge, you still suck.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Good luck to all going to the MCAC Benefit for Katie Parsons this Saturday. Shoot some good scores guys. I wish I could be there.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Firstmaxx said:


> Good luck to all going to the MCAC Benefit for Katie Parsons this Saturday. Shoot some good scores guys. I wish I could be there.


Ok all. How was the MCAC Benefit for Katie Parsons. How did you shoot Prag. Give me the scores. I waiting. :thumbs_up:thumbs_do


----------



## Firstmaxx

I'm waiting Prag, How did the scores go on Saturday.:thumbs_up:thumbs_do


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I'm waiting Prag, How did the scores go on Saturday.:thumbs_up:thumbs_do


Well, as far as my shooting went, I would have been just as well off to send them a $100 contribution, BUT, I had a great time and met a lot of new folks. 

I shot right around my average on the first round (288). Considering that I was standing nose to nose with Keith Trail, I was satisfied. :teeth: Keith's cell phone cost him a point. I saw him "chicken wing" and wondered what was going on. After the end he said his phone went to vibrating just before the release went off. 

I was a couple of lanes down from Cody. As far as I know he shot the only 300 for the day. 

I'll let Spoon give all the other details. He called me at 9:40 PM on Sat. to give me the final total $ collected. I was impressed!


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, as far as my shooting went, I would have been just as well off to send them a $100 contribution, BUT, I had a great time and met a lot of new folks.
> 
> I shot right around my average on the first round (288). Considering that I was standing nose to nose with Keith Trail, I was satisfied. :teeth: Keith's cell phone cost him a point. I saw him "chicken wing" and wondered what was going on. After the end he said his phone went to vibrating just before the release went off.
> 
> I was a couple of lanes down from Cody. As far as I know he shot the only 300 for the day.
> 
> I'll let Spoon give all the other details. He called me at 9:40 PM on Sat. to give me the final total $ collected. I was impressed!



Good up date Prag. Wish I could have made the trip. I got in a round friday night all by myself at COS. Instead of 2 good arrows and one 9, I was shooting 3 arrows good and one 9. Go figure.


----------



## Firstmaxx

Ok Prag, Time to step up. I've posted the first score for the COS league tournament. I set the bar high for all you suckers. What you Got. :tongue:
You all could just through in the towel and go set on the PINE. :smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Ok Prag, Time to step up. I've posted the first score for the COS league tournament. I set the bar high for all you suckers. What you Got. :tongue:
> You all could just through in the towel and go set on the PINE. :smile:


OK, it's going to be up to you and I (and a few others) to keep this little tournament on the up and up. :teeth:

From here on out, the archer "must" declare "before" shooting if the round is going to be a posted score. Would be nice if that were posted on the score board before the Tue group starts shooting.

My uncle which lives next door passed away yesterday so not sure what my schedule is going to be this week.

DANG - something just "boomed" that shook my whole house!


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, it's going to be up to you and I (and a few others) to keep this little tournament on the up and up. :teeth:
> 
> From here on out, the archer "must" declare "before" shooting if the round is going to be a posted score. Would be nice if that were posted on the score board before the Tue group starts shooting.
> 
> My uncle which lives next door passed away yesterday so not sure what my schedule is going to be this week.
> 
> DANG - something just "boomed" that shook my whole house!


Sorry to hear about you Uncle. Hope things go well. I will keep a eye out for sandbaggers and cheets. We will put them on the Pine and cut their bow strings.:teeth: If we see something we don't like we will just spank them and put them to bed.


----------



## Firstmaxx

COS League updates. Now that the handicaps are done and posted the first scores are in. Three scores are on the board. Jarlicker put up a 300 without needing his handicap. Good shooting Jarlicker. Who coming tomorrow night to post.:smile:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Ha old Prag, who sat who on the PINE last night. :wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Jarlicker, It is hard to beat a baby X.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Ha old Prag, who sat who on the PINE last night. :wink:


OK, you got me last night, but what about last week and the week before that? Oh how soon we forget. :wink:



Firstmaxx said:


> Jarlicker, It is hard to beat a baby X.:wink:


Time for a name change No_X_Eddie -> 1_X_Eddie 

BTW: Good score on your Vegas round, but can you do that again on 3/26?


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, you got me last night, but what about last week and the week before that? Oh how soon we forget. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a name change No_X_Eddie -> 1_X_Eddie
> 
> BTW: Good score on your Vegas round, but can you do that again on 3/26?


I guess 1 x is better than NO X. And Prag, NO one remembers last week. It always next week.:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I guess 1 x is better than NO X. And Prag, NO one remembers last week. It always next week.:thumbs_up



Yep - just wait till next week. Tell you what - since we both have all the scores we can post until the 26th, how about you and I have a little 5 spot tournament between the 2 of us for a crispy?? :wink:


----------



## jarlicker

I had a funny feeling that this give Me Your Scores Thread was going to be all ramped up again today. I thought we were finally putting this thread to bed. Then it happened a new jarlicker nightmare. Fast Eddie getting me on the closest to the center shot. I know somebody had a real good day today. Probably still cant stop giggling. I am warning you now Mr. Locksmith next time this happens I am going to drop your repinning kits all over your van floor. That ought to keep ya busy enough to keep you from crowing all over the internet the next day. (I hope).

Good shot there buddy. I alway enjoy seeing you guys have fun with your shooting. The next 150 times will be my turn again. So, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Firstmaxx

jarlicker said:


> I had a funny feeling that this give Me Your Scores Thread was going to be all ramped up again today. I thought we were finally putting this thread to bed. Then it happened a new jarlicker nightmare. Fast Eddie getting me on the closest to the center shot. I know somebody had a real good day today. Probably still cant stop giggling. I am warning you now Mr. Locksmith next time this happens I am going to drop your repinning kits all over your van floor. That ought to keep ya busy enough to keep you from crowing all over the internet the next day. (I hope).
> 
> Good shot there buddy. I alway enjoy seeing you guys have fun with your shooting. The next 150 times will be my turn again. So, enjoy it while you can.


You keep your hands away from my pin tray. This thread is like snake, it might bite you at anytime. And yes we have a great time shooting when your around. Its guys like you Jarlicker that make us average Joe's want to come out and shoot. Thanks for all that you do to make Archery what it is here in Raleigh/Durham area. Now go sit your arse on the Pine.:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx

Jarlicker this is just for you. We all had a good time last night at COS. We finished our tournment last night and the winner was a young freekcurver named Miles. :mg: Good shooting Miles. And yes Firstmaxx took second. The best prize of all was seeing Prag handing over a Crispy. Thanks Prag.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> Jarlicker this is just for you. We all had a good time last night at COS. We finished our tournment last night and the winner was a young freekcurver named Miles. :mg: Good shooting Miles. And yes Firstmaxx took second. The best prize of all was seeing Prag handing over a Crispy. Thanks Prag.


Keep it up buddy and you're going to force me to leave work early so I can go home and count/photograph the "multiple" crispies of yours that I have. I'm reasonably sure the count stands at 3 to 1.


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Keep it up buddy and you're going to force me to leave work early so I can go home and count/photograph the "multiple" crispies of yours that I have. I'm reasonably sure the count stands at 3 to 1.


I know your getting old and don't remember much. I gave you one last year just to get you feeling good. I sure there was some kind of handicap given to you back then. The other one you got was fair and sq. Not that you have you game up about as good and It's ever going to get, I don't see you getting any more. You have been getting a little to cocky for your own good. Last Night at COS, I had to put you back were you belonged. Now go set on the Pine and hush.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Firstmaxx said:


> I know your getting old and don't remember much. I gave you one last year just to get you feeling good. I sure there was some kind of handicap given to you back then. The other one you got was fair and sq. Not that you have you game up about as good and It's ever going to get, I don't see you getting any more. You have been getting a little to cocky for your own good. Last Night at COS, I had to put you back were you belonged. Now go set on the Pine and hush.


Oh so now your memory is coming back - last night you couldn't remember but 1 of your crispies that I had, now you're remembering the 2nd one. Want to try thinking real hard some more? :secret:


----------



## Firstmaxx

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh so now your memory is coming back - last night you couldn't remember but 1 of your crispies that I had, now you're remembering the 2nd one. Want to try thinking real hard some more? :secret:


Prag, Just go back over to the Pine and stay out of the way. :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx

OK PRAG, I'm heading out to Durham today to shoot with you guys. I'm looking for another Prag Chrispy.:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

firstmaxx said:


> ok prag, i'm heading out to durham today to shoot with you guys. I'm looking for another prag chrispy.:mg:


Glad you came out - very glad


----------

